# cologne-world-travel.de



## Wüstenblume (14 Januar 2012)

ja dass mussten wir auch erleben, eine Reise gebucht in Köln die nicht statt fand und den ganzen Betrag gestohlen von drei Personen wo einbezahlt haben und die Webseite sieht richtig seriös aus. Wir haben eine Anzeige in Köln gemacht aber bis jetzt noch nicht erhalten,

Gruss Fr. Bieri
Schweiz


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> und die Webseite sieht richtig seriös aus.


Und welche Seite ist/war das? Ohne  diese Information macht der Beitrag wenig Sinn


----------



## Wüstenblume (15 Januar 2012)

Das ist das Vermittlungsbüro cologne world Travel in Köln


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2012)

Köln ist ein bekannter Schwerpunkt unseriöser türkischer Reiseveranstalter.
Bereits 2006 gab es in Köln eine Gerichtsverhandlung rund um die Abzocker um "Diadem Reisen/SiGroup/Anaforturizm" etc.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...-Smyrna-Air-Antalya-usw&highlight=turk+travel

Diese unseriösen türkischen Veranstalter sind damals mit sehr belästigenden Spam-Aktionen aufgefallen.

Hinterher ist man natürlich immer schlauer, aber - eine der Grundregeln zur Vermeidung von Internet-Betrug ist:
*Kaufe niemals, wirklich niemals, etwas bei einem Spammer!*​Immer dann, wenn man eine unverlangt zugestellte Werbe-e-Mail bekommt, spricht man von "Spam". Und da, wo Spam ist, da ist fast immer auch Abzocke bzw. banden- und gewerbsmäßiger Betrug mit im Spiel. Finger weg bei Spam-Angeboten!


----------



## Wüstenblume (15 Januar 2012)

Es war aber kein Spamangebot sondern im Internet eine seriöse Webseite, cologne-world Travel .de mit vielen Reiseangeboten auch Kreuzfahrten es gehört einem Türken Mxxx Axxx Luxemburgerstrasse 10 50674 Köln, wir haben im Juli nach Aegypten gebucht und 10 Tage vor der Reise kamen noch keine Tickets, da haben wir angerufen und er hatte eine Ausrede die Schweizer Fluggesellschaft habe ihm gekündigt wo alles erlogen war. Wir haben alles schriftlich in der Hand auch die Üeberweisungen an seine Bank. Wir werden das Geld warscheinlich nie mehr bekommen so ärgerlich auf solche Betrüger rein zu fallen und sein Büro besteht immer noch und er kann noch weitere Leute betrügen, in was für einer Welt leben wir??????????????

Grüss Sylvia Bieri

[modedit by Hippo: Name entfernt]


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> Es war aber kein Spamangebot sondern im Internet eine seriöse Webseite,


Die hier vermutlich > http://www.cologne-world-travel.de/
Und wie seid ihr auf die Seite gekommen? Im Internet stehen tausende Seiten
und über die "stolpert" man nur per genauer Suche oder per Googleads = Werbung .
Werbung steht in Google oben gelb hinterlegt oder in der rechten Spalte.

PS: @ Mods: könnte man das abtrennen und den Namen löschen?
Das Startposting war afaik als Allgemeininfo gedacht


----------



## Wüstenblume (15 Januar 2012)

ganz normal unter Reisen ihr könnt ja Cologne-world travel.de anklicken dann seht ihr es und den Namen löschen weiss ich nicht wie das geht.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2012)

In diesem Fall war es sicherlich etwas schwieriger als sonst, den Betrug zu erkennen.

Mit einiger Erfahrung und Kenntnissen kann man jedoch auch auf dieser Webseite erkennen, dass es sich keineswegs um eine seriöse Webseite handelt.

Die Webseite enthält zwar ein Impressum.
cologne-world-travel.de/impressum


> Luxemburger Str. 10
> D 50674 Köln
> 
> Tel.: 0221 8016750
> ...


 
Es wird hier aber keine Firma angegeben, sondern lediglich eine Privatperson. Es ist auch nicht erkennbar, unter welcher Rechtsform diese Person die Geschäfte betreibt. Im Unternehmensregister gibt es weder eine eingetragene Firma "cologne-world-travel" noch eine "cw-travel".

Obwohl er eine Umsatzsteuer-ID angibt und diese auch formal korrekt zu sein scheint, ist diese Vorgehensweise (keine Rechtsform) doch sehr ungewöhnlich. Wenn man sich etwas mit Wirtschaftsrecht auskennt, wird man spätestens hier hellhörig.

In diesem Fall würde ich mal die Steuerfahndung des Kölner Finanzamts auf den Herrn ansetzen. Unter Mitteilung der Kontonummer, auf die das Geld überwiesen wurde. Denn der hat ja wohl Geld kassiert, ohne eine Leistung zu erbringen. Wie er das steuertechnisch dann verrechnet hat, ist sicherlich hochinteressant, und das darf Monsieur dann gerne mal der Steuerfahndung erklären.
http://www.steuerfahndung.nrw.de/allgemein/eckdaten/fa283.php

Ansonsten würde ich auf Rückzahlung klagen und mir einen 30 Jahre gültigen Vollstreckungstitel holen.


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> PS: @ Mods: könnte man das abtrennen und den Namen löschen?
> Das Startposting war afaik als Allgemeininfo gedacht


 
[X] done


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2012)

so sieht es übrigens an der angeblichen Adresse laut Impressum und  Registrierung der Domain aus
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Luxemburger Straße 10, Köln&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.928479,6.940905&spn=0.006519,0.013604&sll=50.913858,6.925814&sspn=0.052167,0.108833&vpsrc=0&hnear=Luxemburger Straße 10, Neustadt-Süd 50674 Köln, Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=m&z=16&iwloc=r0&layer=c&cbll=50.928479,6.940905&panoid=txYJWFpMSPyzcIHInqbu_A&cbp=12,290.99,,0,0


----------



## Wüstenblume (15 Januar 2012)

herzlichen Dank


----------



## Wüstenblume (27 Januar 2012)

warum kann dieser B. immer noch Reisen anbieten und die Webseite besteht immer noch??? Wieviele Leute müssen noch diese Erfahrung machen?? verstehe das leider nicht.


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> er hatte eine Ausrede


Wenn es den Laden tatsächlich gibt nur manchmal einzelne Geschäfte platzen, dann kann man (z. B. die Staatsanwaltschaft) nicht einfach die Seite dicht machen. Sollte sich dann nämlich herausstellen, dass nur einer oder mehrere Einzelfälle problematisch waren, da wäre die StA womöglich Schadenersatz pflichtig.

Du Sylvia, bist aus der Schweiz. Was hast du unternommen, um dich schadlos zu halten? Hast du einen Anwalt eingeschaltet und eine Strafanzeige erstattet? Beides wäre das mindeste, dass du hättest tun können.


Wüstenblume schrieb:


> Wir werden das Geld warscheinlich nie mehr bekommen ....


Es reicht eben nicht, nur in Foren zu posten. Du musst selbst aktiv werden!


----------



## Azzendino (10 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich kann mich hier leider nur anschließen!  :-(

Gebucht haben wir im Oktober '11. Eine Arbeitskollegin hatte über den Herrn Acer schon Reisen gebucht und es hatte immer alles geklappt.
Daher schien uns das auch in Ordnung. Aber ich hatte echt leichte Bauchschmerzen bei der ganzen Sache.
Erste Zahlung erfolgte noch im Oktober. Ein paar Tage später erhielt ich zunächst per Mail, und auf Anfrage auch ein paar Tage später
die Sicherungsscheine zugeschickt. Darauf ein Stempel des Veranstalter http://www.best-ofegypt.com/ 

Somit schien die Sache geritzt.

Im Januar viel mir auf, dass der gebuchte Flug (Condor) auf der Condor-Internetseite nicht mehr angezeigt wurde, da voll.
Ich rief sicherheits halber bei CWT an und fragte, da der Flug von der Internetseite verschwunden war, ob er eine Bestätigung hätte.
Aussage war, er hätte schon alle Unterlagen vor sich liegen. Sobald die Restzahlung eingegangen wäre, gingen die per Post raus. ok.
Da ich aber im Januar nicht überweisen wollte, wartete ich ab.

Dann kam Post. Änderung der Bankverbindung. Habe ihn angerufen. Was das jetzt wäre. Die BLZ passte nicht zur angegebenen Bank.
Statt Postbank Dortmund, war das Postbank Hannover. Ja das wäre ein Tippfehler. Sein Azubi hätte Bockmist gebaut.
Hab dann sogar noch bei den Bank angerufen. (Ja, haltet mich für bescheuert) und was sagten die? Ja das Konto gibt es. Und Hannover wäre auch korrekt.
Aber die Dame hat mich sogar noch gewarnt, .. sie würde auf das rein private Konto kein Geld für eine Reise überweisen.
Und mir kam das auch ziemlich verdächtig vor.
Aber wieder wurde ich beruhigt, von meiner Frau ein alter Schulkollege ist ebenfalls Besitzer eines Reisebüros, und der hätte auch kein Geschäftskonto.

mmhhh....   ok!?

Hab ihn wieder angerufen und ihm das so gesagt, dass ich beunruhigt wäre. Neeeeein, er versicherte mir die Unterlagen wären da.
"Ihr Familienurlaub liegt hier vor mir auf meinem Schreibtisch. Sie brauchen sich keine Gedanken machen!"

am 1.2. überwies ich den Rest. Bekam auf Anfrage am 3.2. sogar eine Zahlungseingangsbestätigung per eMail.
Darauf antwortete ich, wann ich mit den Unterlagen rechnen könnte. Keine Antwort.
Am Mittwoch 8.2. rief meine Frau dort an. Es wurde ihr gesagt, nein, die Unterlagen gingen erst 2 Wochen vor
Reisebeginn raus. Wir wollten aber dann zumindest vorab-Kopien. Ja, wir melden uns morgen per Mail.

Als heute 10.2. immer noch keine Mail, und keine Post da war, hab ich bei google nachgeschaut, (was ich übrigens im Oktober auch getan habe,
und NICHTS gefunden habe was mir hätte auffallen müssen) und fand diese Seite....

:-(

mein Blutfruck ging schlagartig nach oben und ich rief (warum auch immer ich das nicht früher getan habe) bei dem Veranstalter an.
Und der schaute nach und sagte prompt: Die Reise ist storniert worden, da wir vom Reisebüro keine Anzahlung erhalten haben.

Tjaaaaaaaa....   und jetzt sitzen hier Mama und Papa und 2 kleine Kinder die in genau 50 Tage nach Hurghada fliegen wollten ziemlich
pedröppelt rum, und könnten heulen vor Enttäuschung und Wut auf die und sich selbst...


Was tun sprach Zeus?


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> Was tun sprach Zeus?


Wieviel Geld ist weg?

Eigentlich gibts da nur eines - ab zum Anwalt und der soll auch gleich eine Anzeige erstatten, da darauf die Behörden eher spuren und die Rückgewinnungshilfe leichter ist. Ohne professioneller Hilfe bleibt ihr pedröppelt!


----------



## Teleton (10 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> mein Blutfruck ging schlagartig nach oben und ich rief (warum auch immer ich das nicht früher getan habe) bei dem Veranstalter an.
> Und der schaute nach und sagte prompt: Die Reise ist storniert worden, da wir vom Reisebüro keine Anzahlung erhalten haben


Lasst Euch damit nicht abwimmeln, so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus.


			
				§651k Abs 4 Satz 2BGB  schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Reisevermittler gilt als vom Reiseveranstalter zur Annahme von Zahlungen auf den Reisepreis ermächtigt, wenn er einen Sicherungsschein übergibt oder sonstige dem Reiseveranstalter zuzurechnende Umstände ergeben, dass er von diesem damit betraut ist, Reiseverträge für ihn zu vermitteln


Sucht Euch schnellstens einen im Reiserecht erfahrenen Anwalt, u.U. kann der die Reise noch retten.


----------



## Azzendino (10 Februar 2012)

2250€ sind futsch. 

Ja Moment. Von wem kann ich was verlangen? Vom Reisebüro mein Geld oder von Veranstalter die Reise?
Wer von beiden hat mich denn jetzt verarscht?

Der Veranstalter machte eben am Telefon einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Er hatte vom Reisebüro keinerlei Unterlagen bekommen. Daher konnte er mich auch nicht kontaktieren. Er rief ja sogar nach 20Uhr nochmal an um mir zu sagen dass er für den Zeitraum ab Ddorf noch eine sondermaschine gemeldet bekommen hat. 
Aber bevor das eine nicht geklärt ist, buche ich ja jetzt nicht den nächsten Blindflug. 

Rechtsanwalt, noch mehr Geld rein stecken? Das kann ich mir nicht leisten da jetzt nichtigem Anwalt 500€ in den Rachen zu werfen nur um am Ende gar nix zu bekommen... 

Oh Mann... :-(   wäre nett wenn ihr mir etwas genauer sagen könntet wie und was. Hab von so nem Rechtskraft nicht wirklich Ahnung. 

Nochmal was mir vorliegt: habe über Cologne World Travel gebucht. Von dem eine Rechnung bekommen. Anzahlung und Restzahlung habe ich an den überwiesen. Sicherungsscheine habe ich vom Reiseveranstalter über das Reisebüro erhalten. Auf denen sind Stempel und Unterschrift vom Veranstalter. Nun sagt mir eben der Veranstalter, da die Anzahlung nie bei ihm vom Reisebüro ankam, wurde dem Reisebüro schriftlich mitgeteilt bei Buchung, dass bei nicht Zahlung die Reise storniert würde. Und der Veranstalter bedauert, dass er vom Reisebüro nur die Buchung bekommen hat. Er hat keine Adresse oder sonstige Info von mir über das Reisebüro bekommen.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> 2250€ sind futsch.
> ...Rechtsanwalt, noch mehr Geld rein stecken? Das kann ich mir nicht leisten da jetzt nichtigem Anwalt 500€ in den Rachen zu werfen nur um am Ende gar nix zu bekommen...


Tja, wenn Du dem einzigen der noch helfen kann seine 272,87 € Gebühren nicht gönnst wird es echt schwer. Insbesondere wenn Du noch glaubst der Veranstalter macht einen "guten Eindruck" (lies nochmal gründlich §651k Abs 4 Satz 2BGB). Betrifft Dich das , ob die Anzahlungen weitergeleitet wurden? Den Meinungsstand dazu kannst Du im Führich "Reiserecht" nachlesen.
http://www.beck-shop.de/Führich-Reiserecht/productview.aspx?product=31407


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Also ICH würde Teletons Rat befolgen ...


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Ich hab Paragraphen-Lesereise schon immer gehasst. Heißt das, dass ich vom Reiseveranstalter die Erfüllung verlangen kann, und dass der sich darum kümmern muss die Kohle vom Reisebüro zu bekommen? Weil es ja nicht meine Sache ist ob und wie der Veranstalter vom Reisebüro das Geld bekommt, da er ihn als Vermittler damit beauftragt hat?

Ich befolge gerne jeden Rat. So ist es nicht. Nur bin ich jetzt naturlich total verunsichert. Verarscht mich jetzt das Reisebüro, der Veranstalter, oder beide? 

Du scheinst sehr bewandert zu sein mit diesen Dingen!? Vielleicht können wir mal telefonieren?!


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

Falls nicht alles ein Missverständnis ist, ist ja zu befürchten, dass der Vermittler platt ist. Der Versicherer aus dem Reisesicherungsschein versichert nur die Insolvenz des Veranstalters. Der Veranstalter versucht schon sich rauszureden. Also bleiben entweder Du oder der Veranstalter auf dem Schaden sitzen. Möglicherweise hilft Dir §651k Abs 4 Satz 2BGB weiter was noch im einzelnen zu prüfen ware. Da Du aber "Paragraphen-Lesereise "hasst (ich auch)und auf Veranstalterseite Reiserechtsprofis sitzen rate ich Dir um Waffengleichheit herzustellen zügig einen Reiserechtler zu beauftragen. Wenn Du unbedingt alleine kämpfen willst besorg Dir Zugang zum o.g. Führich, das ist die Bibel des Reiserechts.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Ja der Vermittler scheint geldprobleme zu haben. Der Veranstalter sagte mir gestern am Telefon,  dass ihm der Mitarbeiter von Herrn Acer erzählt habe, er hätte ein Haus in der Türkei verkauft um sein "Tief finanziell überwinden zu können. Die Zahlung iHv 85.000€ solle ihm Mitte Februar zugehen. 
Ich versuche gleich erstmal den Typ im Reisebüro zu erreichen und hör mir seine Version an. Und Montag morgen auch ich nur Ben anwalt. 
Wenn ich aber die Paragraphen so lese verstehe ich das doch richtig, dass meine Ansprüche an den Veranstalter höher sind als an den Vermittler!? Denn die Sucherungsscheine habe ich ja. Also war der Vermittler befugt/beauftragt vom/für den Veranstalter Zahlungen anzunehmen!?
Noch ein Detail. Die Anzahlungs- und Restzahlungsbeträge die der Veranstalter dem Reisebüro genannt hat, sind nicht komplett identisch mit denen die das Reisebüro mir genannt hat. Die Gesamtsumme jedoch ist identisch. Hat das was zu sagen?


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Das Reisebüro hat Dich nicht verarscht sondern besch.....
Und so wie ich das sehe will sich der Veranstalter rausreden.
Und wie Teleton sagt - ab zum Anwalt oder die Kohle abschreiben


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

ob verarscht oder beschissen...    kommt am Ende aufs gleiche raus!?

Vielleicht könntet ihr, die anscheinend Ahnung haben, dem, der in dem Thema nicht sattelfest ist, etwas eindeutiger antworten!?  

Der Veranstalter will sich rausreden. Woraus genau? Was für eine Verpflichtung hat er? Welches Recht habe ich ihm gegenüber?


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntet ihr...etwas eindeutiger antworten!?


Dazu müsste man noch mehr Details kennen und sich etwas weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Das Problem ist aber deines und wir können hier nur Denkanstöße geben. Konkrete Hilfe wäre Rechtsberatung und die ist hier verboten.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Och menno...   so mein ich das doch gar nicht. Möchte ja hier von niemandem konkreten Rechtsbeistand!

Wollte doch damit nur sagen dass die antworten hier für mich so wage sind. -->  "Und so wie ich das sehe will sich der Veranstalter rausreden." ... , denn ... ?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2012)

Dieses sogenannte Reisebüro scheint ein Einmannhinterhofunternehmen zu sein.
In den einschlägigen WWW-Bewertungsseiten taucht die Domain entweder
überhaupt nicht auf oder auf einer Lichtjahre tiefen Position
http://urlpulse.de/www.cologne-world-travel.de


> 2.597.915 Platzierung in Deutschland
> 23.837.080 Weltweit Rang
> Monatliche Seitenimpressionen 1.304
> Monatliche Besuche 435
> ...


Das ist schlicht zero und erklärt auch warum es bisher nur diesen Diskussionsthread im WWW mit jetzt zwei Reaktionen gibt.
Die Domain ist laut denic schätzungsweise knapp anderthalb Jahre alt und
wird von diesem Laden administriert.
https://home.rt-reisen.de/

Da wird kaum etwas zu holen sein....


----------



## Gorillaz (11 Februar 2012)

Morgen zusammen, uns ist wahrscheinlich das gleiche passiert, im Oktober gebucht, Anzahlung im November, Restbetrag im Dezember vorgenommen, bis heute keine gültigen Unterlagen keine bestätigten Sitzplätze, und auf anfrage im gebuchten Hotel in Ägypten auch keine Reservierung vorhanden. Werde nacher zuerst mal bei Best of Egypt nachfragen (Wohn zufällig grad um die Ecke)
Danach setzte ich eine Erfüllungsfrist an Herrn Acar C.W.T um entweder alle benötigten und bestätigten Unterlagen zu erhalten oder unser Geld zurück zu bekommen. 
Werden die Steurfahndung mit einbeziehen, Anzeige erstatten und einen Anwalt nehmen.
für Tipps sind wir Dankbar unser Familienurlaub sollte in 2 Wo. beginnen.

Ps. vieleicht kennt jemand seine Privat Adresse


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Bahnhof...!?

Was hat rt-reisen jetzt mit denen zu tun?


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> Was hat rt-reisen jetzt mit denen zu tun?


Ist laut dem Registrierungseintrag der Domain in DENIC > http://www.denic.de/en/domains/whois-service/webwhois.html der administrative Kontakt

ob das stimmt steht wieder auf einem andern Blatt, da DENIC die Richtigkeit dieser Angaben nicht prüft

Das Ganze kann eine einzige Luftblase sein, die bei deiner Kollegin noch funktioniert hat und möglicherweise jetzt geplatzt ist.


----------



## jupp11 (11 Februar 2012)

Hab mal   den Web-Rank dieser  rt-reisen gecheckt: Der liegt ebenfalls Lichtjahre im Keller
>> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/rt-reisen.de
Scheint ein Verbund von Kleinstunternehmern  zu sein...


----------



## Gorillaz (11 Februar 2012)

Haben gerade mit Best of Egypt gesprochen, seit gestern Abend häufen sich dort die Beschwerden, dort sind 24 Buchungen von C:W:T eingegangen jedoch nur bei 10 erfolgte eine Anzahlung durch CWT.


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach wie Reducal schon geschrieben hat nicht auf die Entfernung zu lösen.
Wir können euch nur grundsätzliche Tipps geben, aber wenn ihr selbst euch nicht zutraut denen juristisch auf die Finger zu klopfen müßt ich entweder zum Anwalt (mit oder ohne Rechtschutz) oder das bereits eingezahlte Geld als Lehrgeld abschreiben so leid uns das tut.
Wir dürfen hier keine individuellen Schreiben für euch vorformulieren sonst kriegen wir gewaltigen Ärger.
Die notwendigen Infos damit ihr einen Anwalt füttern könnt habt ihr und mit solchen Informationen helfen wir auch gern weiter.

P.S. wenn ihr euch hier anmeldet könnt ihr mittels der "Unterhaltung" auch persönliche Daten austauschen ohne damit in die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Gorillaz schrieb:


> Haben gerade mit Best of Egypt gesprochen, seit gestern Abend häufen sich dort die Beschwerden, dort sind 24 Buchungen von C:W:T eingegangen jedoch nur bei 10 erfolgte eine Anzahlung durch CWT.


 
Also mir hat er gestern andere Zahlen genannt. Er hätte von CWT 137 Anmeldungen bekommen, und bisher wären 27 geflogen.
Aber anscheinend wird dieser Beitrag einige (genau wie mich gestern abend) anstpsen...

Also ich weiß gar nicht mehr wo und wie und was ? !



Hippo schrieb:


> Wir können euch nur grundsätzliche Tipps geben, aber wenn ihr selbst euch nicht zutraut denen juristisch auf die Finger zu klopfen müßt ich entweder zum Anwalt (mit oder ohne Rechtschutz) oder das bereits eingezahlte Geld als Lehrgeld abschreiben so leid uns das tut. Wir dürfen hier keine individuellen Schreiben für euch vorformulieren sonst kriegen wir gewaltigen Ärger.
> Die notwendigen Infos damit ihr einen Anwalt füttern könnt habt ihr und mit solchen Informationen helfen wir auch gern weiter.


 
Ich möchte hier doch keinen vorgefertigten Brief, in dem der Komplette Rechtsstreit bereits geklärt ist...  Keinen rechtsbeistand. :-D
Ich habe doch lediglich darum gebeten, nicht nur Dinge anzudeuten, sondern nichtwissenden gegenüber auch nur etwas deutlicher zu werden.

Beispiel: "Und so wie ich das sehe will sich der Veranstalter rausreden"   --->  "Und so wie ich das sehe will sich der Veranstalter rausreden, denn lt. §123 ist er dem Reisenden gegenüber verpflichtet blablabla."

verstehst du wie ich das meine?  

Ich werde heute Vormittag noch versuchen im Reisebüro jemanden zu erreichen. Heute Mittag rufe ich meinen Cousin an, der ist Jurist. Entweder kann er selbst mir helfen, oder er kann
mir einen Kollegen empfehlen der mir helfen kann. Was sonnst kann ich HEUTE noch ausrichten? Polizei Köln? Anzeige erstatten? Rechtsanwälte-Hotline?


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Gorillaz schrieb:


> Haben gerade mit Best of Egypt gesprochen, seit gestern Abend häufen sich dort die Beschwerden, dort


 
Du bist hier nur als Gast registriert. Daher kann ich dich nicht direkt anschreiben. Wenn du interesse hast dich auszutauschen, geb ich dir meine email-Adresse. Meld dich dann hier einfach!


----------



## Gorillaz (11 Februar 2012)

ja interesse besteht muss ich mich jetzt anmelden ?


----------



## Gorillaz (11 Februar 2012)

So sind jetzt Angemeldet


----------



## Gorillaz (11 Februar 2012)

Haben grad Polizeirevier Köln verständigt werden Montag bei uns Anzeige erstatten.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> Beispiel: "Und so wie ich das sehe will sich der Veranstalter rausreden" ---> "Und so wie ich das sehe will sich der Veranstalter rausreden, denn lt. §123 ist er dem Reisenden gegenüber verpflichtet blablabla."


Ich weiß schlicht nicht, ob §651k Abs 4 Satz 2 BGB tatsächlich einschlägig ist oder nicht. Der Reisesicherungsschein hilft jedenfalls nicht direkt weil keine Inso des Veranstalters vorliegt. Welche Voraussetzungen vorliegen müssen,dass die Zahlung an einen Dritten Erfüllungwirkung gegenüber dem Veranstalter hat, keine Ahnung.
Auf jeden Fall muß man dem Veranstalter nicht un geprüft glauben wenn er behauptet "Ohne Zahlung keine Reise"


----------



## pilot4580 (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo!
Ich bin aus Österreich und scheine auch von  diesem Cologne World Travel hintergangen worden zu sein. Habe im Dezember eine Agyptenreise gebucht und auch im Dezember gezahlt. Abreisetag wäre der 26. Jänner gewesen. Da ich aber 10 Tage vor der Abreise noch keine Reiseunterlagen bekommen hatte habe ich erstmalig telefonisch interveniert. Man sagte mir die Unterlagen werden in Kürze versandt. Nach weiteren 3 Tagen habe ich per E-Mail nachgefragt und nach weiteren 2 Tagen nochmals telefonische Rückfrage bezüglich der Unterlagen. Man sagte mir, dass ich zurückgerufen werden. Das war Freitags, Montag dann wirklich ein Rückruf von CW Travel, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass es in Ägypten mit den Veranstalter  Probleme gibt und die Reise deshalb nicht stattfindet. Ich solle meine Bankdaten bekanntgeben und das angezahlte Geld wird sofort rücküberwiesen werden. Das war nun 3 Tage vor der geplanten Abreise nach Ägypten. Habe dann über ein anderes Reisebüro dann doch noch so kurzfristig eine entsprechende Reise gefunden und bin dann wirklich am 26. Jänner abgeflogen. In Ägypten habe ich mehre Male mein Bankkonto überprüft und da ist keine Überweisung eingegangen, daraufhin habe ich mehrer Male per E-Mail urgiert. Sofort nach der Rückkehr nach Österreich habe ich wiederum per E-Mail urgiert da ich telefonisch in Köln niemand erreichen konnte.  Erst dann habe ich mich über dieses "Reisebüro" im Internet schlau gemacht und bin auf dieses Forum gekommen. Wer kann mir sagen was ich in meinen Fall von Österreich aus unternehmen könnte?


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> 2250€ sind futsch.
> (...)
> Rechtsanwalt, noch mehr Geld rein stecken? Das kann ich mir nicht leisten da jetzt nichtigem Anwalt 500€ in den Rachen zu werfen nur um am Ende gar nix zu bekommen...
> (...)


 
Was ich bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe: da sitzt man momentan auf über 2k€ Schaden und ist zu geizig, den Fall an jemanden zu übergeben, der sich auskennt. Klar kann es sein, dass man dem Schaden nochmal 300 € für den Rechtsanwalt hinterherwirft, aber selbst wenn man nur 50 % irgendwoher zurückbekommt, ist der RA doch dick bezahlt.
Fakt ist aus meiner Sicht jedenfalls: ohne fachkundige Hilfe guckst du in die Röhre. Und zwar ohne wenn und aber. Und Du kannst nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass wir hier die Beratungsleistung kostenlos erbringen, für die ein Rechtsanwalt eine Rechnung schreibt.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Was ich bei der ganzen Diskussion nicht verstehe: da sitzt man momentan auf über 2k€ Schaden und ist zu geizig, den Fall an jemanden zu übergeben, der sich auskennt.


 
also Moment mal...  zu geizig sicher nicht! Nur die Frage ob das überhauot etwas bringt. In erster Linie werde ich versuchen den Typen zu erreichen um das evtl. so zu regeln. Und sollte er mich dann erneut anlügen und somit betrügen, gehe ich noch Montag zum Rechtsanwalt. Einen Reiserecht-Spezialisten habe ich bereits rausgesucht, leider ist das Büro heute nicht besetzt.



Heiko schrieb:


> Und Du kannst nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass wir hier die Beratungsleistung kostenlos erbringen, für die ein Rechtsanwalt eine Rechnung schreibt.


 
hääää?    Wo hab ich das verlangt, oder erwartet???



Azzendino schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier doch keinen vorgefertigten Brief, in dem der Komplette Rechtsstreit bereits geklärt ist... Keinen rechtsbeistand. Ich habe doch lediglich darum gebeten, nicht nur Dinge anzudeuten, sondern nichtwissenden gegenüber auch nur etwas deutlicher zu werden.


 
Ich bin dankbar über jeden Tipp, oder jede Idee die hier genannt wird. Dass ich hier keinen kompletten rechtlichen Beistand bekomme ist doch selbstverständlich. Die Tipps mit den §§ aus dem BGB sind doch schon mal verständlich um sich selbst etwas zu beruhigen und um zu sehen dass es evtl. noch eine chance gibt. Ich erwarte hier keine kostenlose Beratungsleistung! Si missverständlich hab ich doch gar nicht geschrieben oder doch?


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> In erster Linie werde ich versuchen den Typen zu erreichen um das evtl. so zu regeln.


 
Und genau das ist schon gleich der erste Fehler. Und zwar ein ganz typischer Laienfehler. Leider.

*Grundregel bei allen rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen:*

Sobald man den Eindruck haben muss (und den musst Du doch hier haben!), dass man mit den Gepflogenheiten des seriösen Geschäftslebens nicht mehr weiter kommt, führt man jede Korrespondenz mit dem Krauter nur noch schriftlich und in beweisbarer Zustellform, d.h.: per Einschreiben mit Rückschein.

Das heißt: sobald man merkt, dass mit dem Geschäftspartner, wo man bereits Geld reingeschossen hat (!), irgend etwas nicht stimmt, *verzichtet man auf jedes Telefongequatsche!* Das führt nach aller Erfahrung nicht weiter. Denn: das was am Telefon gesagt wurde oder auch nicht, ist hinterher nie mehr zu beweisen. Die Gegenseite wird später womöglich sogar bestreiten, dass das Gespräch überhaupt stattgefunden hat, oder sie wird den Inhalt des Gesprächs ganz anders darstellen als Du. Und dann hast Du nichts in der Hand, Du hast nicht die geringste Möglichkeit, zu beweisen, dass Du die Gegenseite bereits nachdrücklich zur Leistungserbringung aufgefordert hast.

Daher: kein Telefongequatsche mehr mit Firmen, an deren Seriosität Du Zweifel haben musst! Sondern alles schriftlich regeln. Du wirst auch keinen Anwalt sehen, der sowas am Telefon versucht zu regeln. Das ist ein absolutes No-Go, das macht man nicht, *und genau daran erkennt die Gegenseite, dass sie es mit einem unerfahrenen Rechtslaien zu tun hat, den man verkackeiern und beliebig hinhalten kann.*

Für den Juristen zählt hinterher nur das, was Du schriftlich in der Hand hast. Hast Du nichts, hast Du gleich verloren.

In so einem Fall fordert ein Anwalt typischerweise per Einschreiben mit Rückschein letztmalig mit kurzer Fristsetzung zur Erbringung der Leistung auf und besteht für den Fall der Nichterfüllung auf Rückwandlung des Vertrags und Erstattung des Kaufpreises. Für den Fall der Nichtreaktion erfolgt üblicherweise dann direkt Zahlungsklage vor Gericht.

Alles andere wird nach aller Erfahrung zu nichts führen.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

*Top* Antiscanner!   

Genau diese Art von Tipps und Ratschlägen habe ich hier versucht zu bekommen! *Vielen Dank* dafür!

Macht es Sinn per Mail eine Schriftliche Stellungnahme einzufordern bis Montag oder Dienstag? Oder lasse
ich das jetzt (so schwer es einem auch fällt) bis Montag morgen ruhen und werde dann, bevor ich etwas
anderes mache, beim RA vorstellig und überlasse ihm alles weitere?


----------



## Gorillaz (11 Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Support kann mich nur anschließen.
Es hat sehr weitergeholfen. Montag Termin mit RA.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn per Mail eine Schriftliche Stellungnahme einzufordern bis Montag oder Dienstag? Oder lasse
> ich das jetzt (so schwer es einem auch fällt) bis Montag morgen ruhen und werde dann, bevor ich etwas
> anderes mache, beim RA vorstellig und überlasse ihm alles weitere?


 
Für die Zustellung per e-Mail gelten leider die gleichen Bedenken wie beim Telefongequatsche.

Du kannst den Empfang der e-Mail bei der Gegenseite hinterher nicht beweisen. Wenn die Gegenseite auf die e-mail nicht reagiert, hast Du hinterher ein Beweisproblem. Selbst wenn Du mit Anforderung einer Lesebestätigung sendest, dann ist der Empfänger nicht gezwungen, eine Lesebestätigung zu senden. Er kann diese Anforderung ignorieren und die e-Mail trotzdem lesen, und Du hast aber keine Möglichkeit, zu beweisen, dass er Kenntnis genommen hat.

Selbst wenn er antwortet, kann unter Umständen die Gegenseite behaupten, Du hättest die Antwort selbst geschrieben bzw. gefälscht. Eine e-Mail ist letztlich nur ein beliebig manipulierbares Datenprotokoll.

Kein Anwalt macht daher so etwas.

Diese ganzen nicht-schriftlichen Kontaktierungsversuche sind etwas für Fälle des seriösen Geschäftslebens. Wenn jedoch die Zeit abläuft und bereits ausreichend versucht wurde, die Angelegenheit zu bereinigen, dann sind alle weiteren Versuche in dieser Richtung meiner Ansicht nach vollends für die Katz und reine Zeitverschwendung. Angesichts des hinhaltenden, taktierenden und insgesamt unseriösen Verhaltens der Gegenseite ist nicht zu erwarten, dass sich die Angelegenheit anders als mit Rechtsmitteln regeln lassen wird.

In solchen Fällen ist vorhersehbar eine Zahlungsklage notwendig, mit dem Ausgang eines gerichtlichen Titels gegen den Geschäftsführer. Danach schickt man den Gerichtsvollzieher los.
Alles andere ist Zeitverschwendung und gibt der Gegenseite nur Gelegenheit zu Herumlawieren und Taktieren. Sinnloses Gehampel.

Übrigens sollte man, falls die Gegenseite in Insolvenz geht, trotzdem auf den Pfändungsrechten bestehen und in so einem Falle auch Anzeige wegen Leistungskreditbetrugs erstatten. Weil in diesem Fall der Anbieter trotz vorhersehbarer Zahlungsunfähigkeit neue Aufträge angenommen hätte, die er nach Sachstand gar nicht erfüllen konnte bzw. vielleicht auch gar nicht erfüllen wollte.


----------



## Teleton (11 Februar 2012)

> Oder lasse ich das jetzt (so schwer es einem auch fällt) bis Montag morgen ruhen und werde dann, bevor ich etwas
> anderes mache, beim RA vorstellig und überlasse ihm alles weitere?


Die Rechnung des RA wird nicht höher oder niedriger, egal was Du da heute einfordern willst. Lass ihn das alles machen.
Der RA wird dann insbesondere prüfen, ob sich Dein Anspruch überhaupt gegen das Reisebüro oder nur den Veranstalter richtet, abhängig davon ob der Vermittler Inkassovollmacht hat. Aus §651 k IV 2 BGB ergibt sich insoweit eine widerlegliche gesetzliche Vermutung,dass Inkassovollmacht vorliegt sog. Anscheins-Inkassovollmacht). Im alten Führich (5 Aufl) wird das Problem unter Randziffer 592 behandelt.
Edit: In der 6.Auflage ebenfalls unter Rz 592


----------



## Hippo (11 Februar 2012)

Das ganze was Du jetzt hier noch erfahren hast war in der Aussage "Ab zum Anwalt" enthalten


----------



## Azzendino (11 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das ganze was Du jetzt hier noch erfahren hast war in der Aussage "Ab zum Anwalt" enthalten


 
Ja Hippo...   ich weiß...   dann schließ das Thema, denn mit dem Satz ist ja dann anscheinend alles gesagt!?  

Anscheinend nicht verständlich dass man etwas aufgebracht, nervös, ängstlich unsicher und traurig ist, wenn einem sowas zum ersten mal passiert, und man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat,
was wohl der beste Weg ist!?
Da sind solche tollen Beiträge wie von Antiscammer und Teleton sehr hilfreich und geben einem zumindest ein wenig ein besseres Gefühl dass man nicht im luftleeren
Raum sondern mit rechtlicher Hilfe tatsächlich eine Chance hat, und wie man das am besten anstellt. Macht zumindest mehr her als "ab zum Anwalt"!


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> dann schließ das Thema, denn mit dem Satz ist ja dann anscheinend alles gesagt!


Nein, denn hier sollen ja noch mehr Geschädigte aufschlagen können und bis zu einem gewissen Grad wird hier jeder bedient.


Azzendino schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht verständlich dass man etwas aufgebracht, nervös, ängstlich unsicher und traurig ist, wenn einem sowas zum ersten mal passiert, und man überhaupt keine Ahnung hat...


Oh doch! In deiner Situation sind hier schon viele tausend Leute rein geschneit und wenn man das Forum kennt, da weiß man, dass es nur eine handvoll Aktivisten ist, die sich hier in der Freizeit den Problemen wildfremder und zu meist ahnungsloser Rat suchenden annimmt. Dabei ist es schon sehr viel verlangt, wenn jeder eine persönlich Einzelbehandlung erwarten würde.

Aber dir ist ja nun geholfen worden und den anderen auch, auch denen, die erst noch hier landen werden statt im Urlaub.


----------



## Azzendino (13 Februar 2012)

Soooo...   Neuer Tag, neues Glück?!

Haqbe heute morgen direkt Termin beim Reiserechtler gemacht. Beratungsgespräch morgen 16:30 Uhr.

Da ich aber wie gesagt bisher nur die Aussage vom Veranstalter habe, habe ich heute bei CWT angerufen. Der Geschäftsührer wirkte sehr angagiert. Er würde dieses Problem kennen. Aber das Problem wäre rein der Veranstalter. Im Moment habe er weder Flug noch Hotel, da er mit dem Veranstalter Probelem habe.Aber das wäre sein Problem und nicht meins. Er würde notfalls die Reise über Neckermann oder einen anderen Veranstlter buchen, auch wenn ihn dass dann 200 € mehr kostet. Er sagte ich solle ihm 2 Wochen Zeit geben und soll völlig beruhigt sein. Ich und Familie würden Ende März in Urlaub fliegen.

Habe ihm gesagt, dass ich aber höchtgradigst beunruhigt bin, und das ich mit Sicherheit nicht 2 Wochen ins Land gehen lasse und hier sitze und warte auf die Dinge die da kommen. Da er weder Flug noch Hotel gebucht hat, sei es ja sicherlich kein Problem, komplett von der Reise zurück zutreten, und eine Rückzahlung des Reisepreises zu verlangen. Entweder das, oder er soll mir bis morgen Nachmittag sämtliche Unterlagen zukommen lassen, die bestätigen, was wo wie und mit wem gelaufen. Also meine Zahlungseingänge, Buchungen beim Veranstalter und deren Rechnung usw.

Den Termin zum Beratungsgespräch werde ich aber 100%ig wahr nehmen!

Mal gespannt was da heute und morgen noch so alles passiert...     ziemlich nervtötend sowas...


----------



## pilot4580 (13 Februar 2012)

Habe heute mit CW-Travel telefoniert  und der Herr am Telefon sagte mir, dass die Rücküberweisung meines eingezahlten Betrages bereits freigegeben wurde und ich spätestens morgen das Geld auf meinen Konto haben müsste. Na, ja man wird sehen???


----------



## Azzendino (13 Februar 2012)

ja bitte mal dringedst Info, ob des wirklich angekommen ist!


----------



## Teleton (14 Februar 2012)

> Habe heute mit CW-Travel telefoniert und der Herr am Telefon sagte mir, dass die Rücküberweisung meines eingezahlten Betrages bereits freigegeben wurde und ich spätestens morgen das Geld auf meinen Konto haben müsste.


Wer wettet mit ? Ich sage da kommt nix. Ausserdem es soll nicht gequasselt werden.

Warum überhaupt  Rückzahlung von CW?
Wenn CW Travel als Vermittler tätig war und Inkassovollmacht für den Veranstalter hatte, muß der Vermittler nix zurückzahlen, dann gibt es Erfüllungsansprüche gegen den Veranstalter. Wer dann storniert hat u.U. sogar Stornokostzen an der Backe.
Die Zahlung an den Inkassoberechtigten hat Erfüllungswirkung unabhängig davon , ob der das Geld weiterleitet oder verschwinden läßt! Es muß daher aufgedröselt werden, ob sich der Veranstalter die Zahlung zurechnen lassen muß.Und weil das trotz §651 k IV BGB kompliziert ist braucht Ihr einen Anwalt und solltet die Finger von eigenen Rettungsversuchen (noch dazu u.U. gegenüber dem falschen Ansprechpartner) lassen.


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2012)

Teleton - WIE oft in diesem Thread wurde von den Wissenden schon gesagt daß hier nix mehr ohne Anwalt geht ...
Ich glaube es sollte langsam das Zertifikat der Merkbefreiung zuerkannt werden. Ich weiß das ist jetzt "pöhse" aber ...
Erinnert mich an was von früher (Du weißt was ich meine) - man hat geraten und es wurde ignoriert und hinterher war das Gejammer groß warum man nicht ...


----------



## Azzendino (14 Februar 2012)

also Termin beim RA gehabt. Für ihn die Sache auch eindeutig. Da die Reise vom Veranstalter storniert wurde, ist die Reise so wie ich sie gebucht und bezahlt habe nicht mehr zu bekommen. Fax geht morgen früh (vorab) raus an CWT. Rückzahlung bis Montag, sonst weitere rechtliche Schritte....   Hofen auf die Rückzahlung...   aber ich habs mittlerweile abgeschrieben unter "Einmal und nie wieder"!


----------



## jupp11 (14 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> aber ich habs mittlerweile abgeschrieben unter "Einmal und nie wieder"!


Fürchte ich auch unter der Devise: "Wo nichts ( mehr) ist, hat der Kaiser sein Recht verloren"
Einen Titel der 30 Jahre gültig ist, kann man zwar u.U.  erstreiten, aber zu mehr als Kamindekoration taugt das in der Regel nicht...


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2012)

Hmm, was sagt er denn zur Frage der (Anscheins)Inkassovollmacht nach §651 k IV BGB?  Wenn ich im Supermarkt bezahlt und eine Quittung  habe kann der Ladenbesitzer ja auch nicht die Lieferung verweigern falls der Kassierer mit der Kasse durchbrennt. Du hattest doch Papiere insbesondere Reisesicherungsschein erhalten?


----------



## Azzendino (15 Februar 2012)

Nein, lt. RA ist der Reisesicherungsschein in diesem Falle völlig "unbrauchbar".


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Als Reisesicherungsschein vielleicht schon, aber als Beweis für die (Anscheins)Inkassovollmacht nach §651 k IV BGB könnte er sehr wohl taugen wie Dir Teleton schreibt


----------



## Teleton (15 Februar 2012)

Es geht nicht um Anspruch aus dem Sicherungschein selbst, da ist klar,versichert ist nur die Insolvenz des Veranstalters, die haben wir nicht.
Aus §651 k IV BGB ergibt sich aber die widerlegliche Vermutung, dass derjenige der Sicherungsscheine aushändigt auch berechtigt ist den Reisepreis mit Erfüllungswirkung entgegen zunehmen. Das Risiko der Unterschlagung durch das Reisebüro trägt dann der Veranstalter nicht der Kunde.


----------



## Azzendino (15 Februar 2012)

du, nicht dass ich euch jetzt nicht glaube oder so, danke für den Tipp... aber ich vertraue nun meinem Anwalt der
als Fachgebiet Reiserecht auf seinem Kärtchen stehen hat... ihm lagen alle Unterlagen und auch die Scheine vor...
Wir sind vom Buchen bis Telefonat mit dem Veranstalter am letzten Freitag alles zwei mal durchgegangen...
soll ich ihn jetzt anrufen und auf §651 k IV BGB hinweisen ? 

Ich werde ja aber vermutlich am Dienstag erneut mit ihm sprechen. Da werd ich ihn dann
nochmal fragen, ob dass eine andere Möglichkeit ist... wenn es über den Vermittler nicht funzt.


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

Öhm - wieso fragst Du überhaupt noch wenn Du eh alles in Zweifel ziehst was wir hier raten?


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2012)

Dein Anwalt wird das schon machen! Wenn du ihm noch einen Tip geben möchtest, dann reicht das bestimmt auch am Dienstag.


----------



## Azzendino (15 Februar 2012)

Boah Hippo...    auch wenn du hier Moderator bist. Und ich neu bin in diesem Forum. Aber sorry...  leg doch nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage was man hier tippt.
Ich bin doch *dankbar für jeden Hinweis und Tipp*. Gar keine Frage. Ich kenne euch nicht, ihr kennt mich nicht. Ich bin kein Rechtler, und ob die, die einem hier
Ratschläge geben Ahnung vom Recht haben, weil sie gelernte Rechtsanwälte sind oder Jurastudenten sind, oder sie nur Gesetze aus dem BGB zitieren (das hab ich
auch im Schrank stehen), das kann ich doch nicht wissen. Also vertraue ich doch jetzt dem RA, der jetzt meinen Fall kennt.

erst schreibst du...


Hippo schrieb:


> Das ganze was Du jetzt hier noch erfahren hast war in der Aussage "Ab zum Anwalt" enthalten


 
...und jetzt war ich beim Anwalt und habe mir dem seine Meinung und Vorgehensweise erläutern lassen und gehe mal zu 99,9% davon aus, dass er als erfahrener
Reiserechtler weiß wovon er spricht, und vertraue dem die ganze Klamotte jetzt an.

Und bitte dreh mir doch nicht die Worte im Mund herum. Ich habe doch gar nichts angezweifelt. Wenn ja bitte zitiere die Stelle aus der du die Schlussfolgerung machst.
ich habe mich sogar für den Hinweis bedankt ("danke für den Tipp"). Ich habe mir das auch eben schon in meiner Kladde notiert, und wenn ich nächste Woche das nächste
Mal mit meinem Anwalt spreche, spreche ich ihn ggf. darauf an. Und höre mir gerne seine Meinung dazu an.

Ich als Laie kann doch jetzt heute nicht meinen Anwalt anrufen und sagen "Hey, so zwei Typen mit Namen 'Teleton' und 'Hippo' aus einem Internetforum meinen aber,
dass es nach §§123 ff. so und so ist!"  Oder würdest du das tun?  ...   Das meine ich doch jetzt nicht böse!  (und ja, das war jetzt absichtlich lustig ausgedrückt, soll aber
eure Nicknamen jetzt nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen. Mein Nick ist ja auch nicht der Brüller!)

Also sorry, aber komm dir bitte nicht auf den Schlips getreten vor!   ok?   Weder zweifel ich eure Tipps an, noch meine ich hier irgendwas bös euch gegenüber. *Im Gegenteil!*


----------



## Azzendino (15 Februar 2012)

wow... das ist eine tolle Unterlage. Drucke ich mir direkt aus und leg es zu meinen Unterlagen. *Danke dafür!*

Die genaue Aussage meines Anwalts hab ich so nicht parat. Dafür ging das gestern alles ziemlich schnell... aber wie gesagt...
da ich vermutlich eh nochmal mit ihm spreche, nehm ich das mal mit.



huh!?   Wo ist er hin?


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

@Azzendino
Wenn Du mitkriegen würdest wie oft die Wissenden hier Antworten geben und raten und das dann dauernd in Zweifel gezogen wird kommt immer mal der Moment wo auch wir dünnhäutig werden. Und einen triffts dann eben etwas früher und vielleicht auch mal etwas unberechtigt.
Es ist ja gut daß Du zum Anwalt vor Ort gegangen bist - nur kams mir eben grad noch so vor als ob ...


> ... soll ich jetzt den Anwalt anrufen ...


Manchmal wird der Ton dann halt etwas rauher.
Wir hier haben ja nicht nur Deine Sache sondern es laufen ja mehr Dinge hier ab und wir machen das ja in der Freizeit und ehrenamtlich.
Hauptsache Du (und andere Frager) bekommen letztendlich den Kick in die richtige Richtung um zu ihrem Recht zu kommen


----------



## Azzendino (15 Februar 2012)

aha...   dann war ich also der Fragende Nr. 100 und hab den Strahl jetzt einfach mal abbekommen...        Entschuldigung angenommen, falls es eine sein sollte!?


----------



## Hippo (15 Februar 2012)

zu a) so ungefähr
zu b) auch so ungefähr


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2012)

Pilot, wie stehts, ist die Rückzahlung da?

Meines Erachtens dürfte CWT gar nicht an Dich zurückzahlen ohne sich schadenersatzpflichtig zu machen, weil die Kohle dem Veranstalter zusteht (selbst wenn CWT dort nix weitergemeldet/geleitet hat). Wenn das Geld futsch ist ist es nicht DIR sondern dem Veranstalter abhanden gekommen weil dessen Inkassostelle Mist gebaut hat. Der Grund warum es keine Insolvebzabsicherung gegen Insolvenz des Reisebüros gibt ist einfach weil dieser nicht nötig ist. Der Kunde ist ausreichend dadurch geschützt, dass Zahlungen an den Vermittler i.d.R. dem Veranstalter zugerechnet werden.

Gorillaz, was sagt Dein Anwalt zu der Frage der Inkassovollmacht?


----------



## Gorillaz (17 Februar 2012)

Hi Teleton,
unser Anwalt hat dazu noch gar nichts gesagt sondern  erst mal ein Fax mit der Aufforderung der Rückzahlung gesendet (frist ist heut abgelaufen) 
Begründung: die für uns von CWT zusammengestellte Reise war in der Angebotenen Form Überhaupt nicht durchführbar, es wurde z.B. ein Inlandsflug angegeben und in der Reisebestätigung aufgeführt den es Überhaupt nicht gibt und im gebuchten Hotel wurde uns AI verkauft das es dort ebenfalls nicht gibt. Haben auch rausbekommen das CWT zwar die Reisen (aber nur die Landarrangements nicht die Flüge) beim Veranstalter in Auftrag gegeben hat aber diese nie bezahlte, worauf der Veranstalter Stornierte. Die reservierten Flugtickets wurden von der Fluggesselschaft ebenfalls aus diesem Grund Storniert. Den Restbetrag den ich mitte Dezember bezahlte ging schon auf ein gesperrtes Konto. Gruß


----------



## Azzendino (17 Februar 2012)

Das ist schon komisch...    so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe, ist jeder VERANSTALTER der der mindestens *zwei Hauptleistungen* zu *einem Leistungspaket* verbindet. D.h. wenn ich für den ortsansässigen Skiclub, als Organisator ein Hotel und ein Busunternehmen klar mache, und dann jedem diese Kombination zu einem Preis anbiete...   bin ich VERANSTALTER.
Wenn mein türkischer Freund bei dem einen Veranstalter das Hotel und mit einer Airline den Flug gebucht HÄTTE, und dir das zu einem Preis verkauft hat, wäre er kein Vermittler mehr, sondern der Veranstalter!?

Habe heute übrigens bei CWT angerufen. in Köln ist Karneval aber ich hatte tatsächlich auf einmal den Mitarbeiter dran. Aussage: "Zahlung geht Montag raus zu 100%!"

Wers glaubt ist seelig, und wers nicht glaubt kommt auch in den Himmel !


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> ... ist jeder VERANSTALTER der der mindestens *zwei Hauptleistungen* zu *einem Leistungspaket* verbindet. D.h. wenn ich für den ortsansässigen Skiclub, als Organisator ein Hotel und ein Busunternehmen klar mache, und dann jedem diese Kombination zu einem Preis anbiete... bin ich VERANSTALTER...


Nein, da fehlt die einem Gewerbe zugrundeliegende Gewinnerzielungsabsicht.
Genausowenig wie Du zum Umzugsunternehmer mutierst wenn Du mit Deinem VW-Bus und ´nem Hänger für einen Ski-Kumpel einen Umzug fährst
(Wobei ich jetzt davon ausgehe daß Du im Verein derjenige warst der bei der Frage "Wer organisiert die Skifreizeit?" nicht schnell genug am Baum warst ... )


----------



## Teleton (17 Februar 2012)

Für welche Reisebestandteile/Veranstalter liegen denn Sicherungsscheine vor? Wenn da gebucht wurde und nur die Zahlung nicht weitergeleitet wurde besteht der Anspruch gegen den Veranstalter trotzdem fort, der kann nicht einfach stornieren.


----------



## Azzendino (17 Februar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt davon ausgehe daß Du im Verein derjenige warst der bei der Frage "Wer organisiert die Skifreizeit?" nicht schnell genug am Baum warst ...


 
haha...   das war nur ein Beispiel!  :-D


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2012)

Dann mußt Du es Dir eben passend schnitzen


----------



## ilozine (21 Februar 2012)

hallo,ich bin neu hier und total erschrocken, wie viele leute dieser mensch hereingelegt hat, leider gehöre ich jetzt auch dazu.


----------



## Teleton (21 Februar 2012)

Hast Du einen Reisesicherungsschein bekommen? Bist Du schon beim Anwalt?


----------



## Gorillaz (21 Februar 2012)

Wilkommen im Club, wann und wohin wolltet Ihr Reisen?


----------



## Banja (25 Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auch reingefallen :-(
Eigentlich würden wir jetzt im Flieger nach Ägypten sitzen, aber wie bei so vielen hier ist daraus nix geworden.
Ich muss jetzt nicht nochmal die ganze Storry erzählen, denn es ist uns genauso gegangen wie den anderen hier (Geld bezahlt, viel per Mail hin und her kommuniziert, telefonischen Kontakt hergestellt, immer wieder vertröstet worden). 
Letzte Woche hatten wir noch telefonischen Kontakt mit dem Herrn Acar aus Köln und er versicherte uns die Unterlagen würden vor ihm liegen und gingen an uns per Post raus. Als dann am 20.02.12 immer noch keine Tickets da waren haben wir wieder angerufen und, welch Wunder, niemanden mehr erreicht. Wir haben uns dann auch an Best of Ägypt gewendet und die gleichen Ausreden wie alle anderen bekommen. Ich habe ja den Verdacht das die Zwei zusammen die Leute abziehen!!!
Übrigens bekamen wir am 21.02 von dem Herrn Dr. so und so von Best of Ägypt die Aussage das wir die 17 wären die so aufgeflogen sind, was mich jetzt noch stutziger macht, denn hier wurden ja schon ganz andere Zahlen angegeben. Und wie unglücklich er darüber wäre, denn es würde ja seinen Ruf beschädigen. Tja dann soll der gute Mann mal aus den Puschen kommen und etwas für seinen Ruf tun. Er muss doch gewusst haben was für ein Geschäftspartner er da hat. 
Ich habe dann nochmal versucht ein Gespräch mit dem Dr. so und so zu führen, aber es ging nur noch die Mailbox dran und zurückgerufen hat er auch nicht. Feigling!!!!!

Nur lassen wir das nicht so auf uns sitzen, wir waren direkt am 22.02 bei der Polizei und haben Anzeige erstattet und am 27.02 haben wir einen Termin beim Anwalt, gerne bin ich bereit noch mehr Geld in den Wind zu setzen, aber Hauptsache es wird etwas gegen diesen Betrüger unternommen. Wir haben übrigens auch die Geschichte mit dem verkauften Haus erzählt bekommen..........wer´glaubt!!!!

Der gute Mann ist bei der Kölner Polizei schon bestens bekannt!
Nur verstehe ich nicht warum die ihm dann nicht das Handwerk legen????

Uns war es eine Lehre, wir werden nur noch bei bekannten Anbietern buchen.  

Und bei sovielen Geschädigten könnte man sich doch bestimmt auch zusammen tun und eine Sammelklage einreichen oder? 
Ich werde euch auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Reducal (25 Februar 2012)

In D gibt es keine Sammelklage! Aber es wäre sinnvoll, wenn sich ein Anwalt für alle Geschädigten gesammelt kämpft. Hierzu wäre es sinnvoll, wenn sich die Geschädigten per Unterhaltung (nicht öffentlich) austauschen.


----------



## Gorillaz (25 Februar 2012)

@ Banja meld Dich an dann können wir Daten austauschen Kontakt mit Azzendino besteht auch schon.


----------



## Gorillaz (25 Februar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/search/res...0.5072328265450676#!/profile.php?id=683186331


----------



## Hippo (25 Februar 2012)

Es wurde jetzt von mir ein geschützter Bereich eingerichtet wie es von Reducal empfohlen wurde.
Es fehlt noch Banja, aber als Gast kann er/sie nicht daran teilnehmen. Dazu müßte er/sie sich anmelden
Die Betreffenden erkennen den geschützten Bereich rechts oben in der Leiste unter dem Punkt "Unterhaltungen"


----------



## Kessemotte (27 Februar 2012)

hier kommt noch ein geschädigter hinzu - bei uns ist die anzeige am 24.02.12 gestellt worden, anwalt werde ich diese woche noch einschalten. habe versucht mein geld (bei mir sind es insgesamt 6.000 €) per lastschrift einfach wieder zu holen - war natürlich vergebens. im büro natürlich keiner erreichbar, auf mails wird nicht geantwortet.

werde auf jeden fall klagen - gerne auch vertreten durch einen gemeinsamen anwalt.


----------



## pilot4580 (27 Februar 2012)

Habe über meinen Rechtsanwalt ein Schreiben an CW verfassen lassen mit einem Rückzahlungsziel. Das Zahlungsziel ist abgelaufen und das Geld natürlich nicht auf meinen Konto. Werde nun einmal Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten. Würde mich einer Sammelklage auch anschließen!


----------



## Reducal (27 Februar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> In D gibt es keine Sammelklage!


...und die Polizei wird dir das Geld auch nicht zurück bringen. Warum arbeitet dein Anwalt nicht weiter an dem Fall?


----------



## Teleton (27 Februar 2012)

Insbesondere um die Leistung beim *Veranstalter* einzufordern.Das Reisebüro darf die Anzahlungen gar nicht ohne weiteres zurückzahlen,wenn es als Handelsvertreter und Inkassobevollmächtigter des Reiseveranstalters Anzahlungen entgegengenommen hat.
Seht mal in BGH X ZR 193/99. Der BGH sagt, dass das Reisebüro zu den Anzahlungen nix zu entscheiden hat, da die Zahlungen dem Veranstalter zugerechnet werden.


----------



## ilozine (27 Februar 2012)

hallo,es kann einem angst und bange werden, wenn man hier alles so liest. haben 7700,00€ in den sand gesetzt und meine hoffnung schwindet immer mehr jemals wieder etwas davon zu sehen. anwalt ist aber eingeschaltet, auch er hat ein schreiben an den herrn verfasst und strafantrag gestellt, müssen nun abwarten. telefonisch versuche ich täglich mehrmals jemanden zu erreichen, leider ohne erfolg, würde ihm ganz gern meine eigene meinung dazu sagen, diesem frechen schwein. es wäre schön wenn es mit einer sammelklage klappen würde, ist aber wohl zu kompliziert bei so viel geschädigten. Finanzamt ist auch informiert, da unser geld auf sein privatkonto geflossen ist und die anzahlung auf das kölner konto, was zu dieser zeit schon ein pfändungskonto war.


----------



## Teleton (27 Februar 2012)

Hast Du eine Reisebestätigung erhalten und Sicherungsscheine des Veranstalters? Wenn ja muß der Veranstalter zittern nicht Du.
.........
Die Seite von CWT ist down.


----------



## ilozine (28 Februar 2012)

haben sicherungsscheine vom Best of Egypt erhalten, aber was sollen die nutzen? Soviel ich weiß beziehen sich die Scheine nur auf den Veranstalter, also wenn der pleite ist, zahlen sie, aber nicht wenn das reisebüro pleite ist.
Reisebestätigung kam von C.W.T.


----------



## Teleton (28 Februar 2012)

Stimmt unmittelbar erfassen die nur den Veranstalter. Aber wer Reisesicherungsscheine aushändigt hat in der Regel auch (Anscheins)-Inkassovollmacht siehe §651k Abs 4 Satz 2 BGB. Wenn an den Inkassobevollmächtigten gezahlt wurde ist die Forderung erloschen egal ob der Inkassoknecht mit der Kohle durchbrennt. Wenn schon dann brennt er mit dem Geld des Veranstalters und nicht des Kunden durch.


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2012)

Lies ein paar Beiträge zurück.
Die Sicherungsscheine sind ein Indiz dafür daß der CWT im Auftrag des Veranstalters mit Inkassovollmacht gilt.
Und wenn der Inkassoknecht mit der Kohle durchgeht ist es nicht Dein Problem. D.h. Deine Reise könnte trotzdem als gebucht UND bezahlt gelten.
Wurde von Teleton gut beschrieben

Tante Edit sagt - TT war schneller ...


----------



## Teleton (28 Februar 2012)

Aus der Gesetzesbegründung zu §651k Abs 4 Satz2:


> Satz 2 des Absatzes 4 soll klarstellen, dass Zahlungen auf
> den Reisepreis, die dem Reisevermittler ausgehändigt werden,
> dem Veranstalter zuzurechnen sind. Muss sich nämlich
> der Reiseveranstalter Anzahlungen des Kunden an den Reisevermittler
> ...


----------



## Banja (2 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir waren beim Anwalt.
Wie auch bei anderen hat er CWT ein Zahlungsziel geschickt. 
Mal sehen (die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt).
Auf jeden Fall werden wir alles ausschöfpfen um dieses/diese Sch...... zu kriegen. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2012)

Mich würde mal interessieren warum bisher keiner der Geschädigten bei dem die Voraussetzungen des §651k Abs 4 Satz 2 BGB vorliegen den Veranstalter auf Erfüllung in Anspruch nimmt. Es wurde an den Berechtigten (CWT)gezahlt, ob der das Geld weiterleitet oder auch nur die Reisedaten gemeldet hat an den Veranstalter ist nicht Problem des Kunden.
Ich glaube sogar CWT *darf* das Geld in diesen Fällen gar nicht ohne Zustimmung des Veranstalters zurückzahlen, weil er es als Inkassobevollmächtigter entgegen genommen hat und es damit Veranstaltergeld geworden ist.


----------



## Teleton (2 März 2012)

Für alle Geschädigten mit Zugang zu juristischen Büchern: Das Problem der Haftung des Veranstalters für beim Vermittler abhanden gekommene Kohle wird im aktuellen Führich "Reiserecht" unter Randziffer 592 behandelt (der Führich ist quasi die Bibel des Reiserechts). Kann man dann seinen Anwalt zu befragen.


----------



## Azzendino (6 März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Also ich meld mich auch mal wieder.    Das Zahlunsgziel ist bereits überschritten, gekommen ist natürlich nichts. Letzter telefonischer Kontakt zum Angestellten des Herrn Acar hatte ich am 17. Februar. Seit dem ist funkstille.

Die Interetseite von CWT habe ich quasi sperren lassen. :-D YES!  Im Impressum war die Schmetterlingsreisen Gmbh angegeben. Diese Bilden quasi eine Plattform, einen "Dachverband" für Vermittler und Veranstalter. Machen Schulungen usw. Ich habe dort eine ziemlich eindeutige Mail hingeschrieben, ob sie als Partner von CWT überhaupt wüssten, was für ein Betrüger das wäre, und ob sie mit solchen Leute weiterhin geschäftliche Beziehungen führen wollen als Partner usw. Reaktion: die Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen denen wurde bereits im Herbst 2011 eingestellt, da es zu Zahlungsdifferenzen kam. Schmetterlingsreisen haben denen die Internetseite erstellt und zur Verfügung gestellt...   seit meiner Mail an die kommt nur noch "Die Webseite ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar"  

Habe letzten Freitag noch mit meinem Anwalt telefoniert. Es geht nun Mahnbescheid und demnächst dann Vollstreckungsbescheid an CWT raus. Habe gefragt zwecks Anzeige erstatten. Er meinte das wir erstmal über diese Ebene versuchen UNSERE Interessen durchzusetzen. Zivilrechtlich. Und Strafrechtlich tätig werden, mit einer Anzeige könne man immer noch. Das würde keinen Unterschied machen, ob wir die Anzeige gestern, heute oder in 2 Monaten machen. Das behalten wir uns als ein mögliches eventuelles Druckmittel erstmal noch auf...

Habe meinen Anwalt dann auch mal (auf Teletons Rat hin) auf den Veranstalter hingewiesen. Und habe ihm dazu auch diesen Link gegeben (http://www.recht-im-tourismus.de/Tipps/Reiserecht/PInsORB.html) und ihn auf §651 k 4 (2) hingewiesen. Er sagte direkt er würde sich das nochmal eingehenst ansehen und meine Unterlagen sichten, und dann auch den Veranstalter anschreiben und ggf. auf Erfüllung der Reise bestehen.

Jetzt heißt es wieder abwarten....


----------



## BenTigger (6 März 2012)

Daumendrück....


----------



## Azzendino (7 März 2012)

Also mir liegt nun auch die Randziffer 592 von Führich vor. Und ich habe es direkt an meinen RA gefaxt als Info. Trifft bei uns nun wie Faust aufs Auge!
Wer Interesse daran hat, meldet euch eben per Nachricht!   Gruß Azze


----------



## Azzendino (12 März 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> so sieht es übrigens an der angeblichen Adresse laut Impressum und Registrierung der Domain aus
> > http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Luxemburger Straße 10, Köln&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=50.928479,6.940905&spn=0.006519,0.013604&sll=50.913858,6.925814&sspn=0.052167,0.108833&vpsrc=0&hnear=Luxemburger Straße 10, Neustadt-Süd 50674 Köln, Nordrhein-Westfalen&t=m&z=16&iwloc=r0&layer=c&cbll=50.928479,6.940905&panoid=txYJWFpMSPyzcIHInqbu_A&cbp=12,290.99,,0,0


 

also...    wir sind am Samstag in Kökn gewesen!!!

Und wir sind mal zu dieser Adresse gefahren. Und waren überrascht! Bisher kannten wir auch nur dieses Bild von Google. Und da ist ja von einem Reisebüro rein gar nichts zu sehen. Daher lag der Verdacht Nahe, dass es gar kein Reisebüro gab!

Aaaaaaber...  diese Google-Aufnahme scheint sehr alt zu sein. Denn da, wo auf dem Bild das NetCologne ist, da war das Reisebüro! Allerdings komplett leer geräumt! Darin steht ekin Tisch und kein Stuhl mehr. Es lagen nur noch jede Menge Reisekataloge rum. Und Werkzeug hier und da. Sonst war es leer. Habe ein Foto jetzt mal hochgeladen, hoffe das hat geklappt!?

Der Veranstalter BoE hat bereits reagiert: CWT hätte nur Landarragement angefragt, keinen Flug, was mich wundert, denn im Telefonat mit BoE war die Rede vom Komplett-Paket. Auch stimmte die Summe überein. Wieso sollte BoE von CWT 2200 € haben wollen, wenn CWT von mir 2200 € haben wollte? Hätte BoE dem CWT das ohne Flug angeboten, so wäre seine Forderung an CWT ja nicht 2200 gewesen, sonder wäre ja viel geringer gewesen!? Er hätte mit CWT keinen Agenturvertrag, was korretk sein mag, aber die Sicherungsscheine würden vor Gericht darauf schließen lassen so der §651 k. Den Sicherungsschein hätte CWT verlangt, "weil wir Hotel und Transfer kombiniert haben. Wir haben es mit Fristsetzung für Anzahlung bzw. Restzahlung bestätigt und für den Fall, dass wir kein Geld bekommen, werden wir automatisch stornieren und die Sicherungsscheine verlieren automatisch ihre Gültigkeit!" ... was zu prüfen wäre. "Er (also CWT) hatte alle von ihm gebuchten Reisen ab dem 24.12.2011 storniert." Aber weiter unten schreibt er dann, er hätte keine Kundendaten gehabt, und hätte mich nicht kontaktieren können. "Anmeldung Ihres Mandanten bei ihm (CWT) haben wir am 6.10.2011 als eine Anmeldung mit Flugdaten und ohne Kundendaten erhalten."   Ja, was denn nun. MIT Flug oder ohne?

BoE jedenfalls schiebt alle Schuld/Verantwortung von sich an CWT. Meint wir würden "das deutsche Rechtssystem zu einem UNRECHT ausnutzen wollen!" Er habe schon Strafanzeige gegen CWT erstattet...

Morgen Termin beim RA wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> ...BoE jedenfalls schiebt alle Schuld/Verantwortung von sich an CWT. *Meint wir würden "das deutsche Rechtssystem zu einem UNRECHT ausnutzen wollen!"*...


Damit gibt er ja zu daß ihr im Recht seid ...
... und ihm das GARNICHT schmeckt!


----------



## Gorillaz (18 März 2012)

Internet Seite von Dr. Fathy  Best of Egypt ist nun auch Offline


----------



## Azzendino (19 März 2012)

jo. keine ahnung...   aber ich werds wohl aufgeben. RA meinte es wäre recht unwahrscheinlich da was zu erreichen. Und ich kann es mir nicht leisten da jetzt noch über 500 €uronen reinzustecken um am Ende doch nichts zubekommen weil der Türke und der ägyptische Doktor über alle Berge sind.
Zudem bin ich ziemlich deprimiert. Mir ist sämtliche Lust auf Urlaub vergangen...


----------



## Azzendino (19 März 2012)

-->   http://www.egypt-euro.de/


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2012)

> RA meinte es wäre recht unwahrscheinlich da was zu erreichen.


Beim Vermittler oder beim Veranstalter?
Vom Betreiber der Best of Egypt hattest Du doch Reisesicherungsscheine.


----------



## Azzendino (20 März 2012)

Ja sicher hab ich die...   nur die Frage ob die überhaupt was bringen. Er streitet natürlich alles ab. Und sooooo sicher wie das hier einige schreiben scheint es nicht zu sein. RA meinte, mann könne es mit einer Teilklage versuchen. Also erstmal nur 300 €uro vor gericht erstreiten. Wenn man die bekommt, ist auch der Rest drin. Bekommt man die nicht, hat man nicht allzu hohe Kosten an der Backe. Warte jetzt auf Rückmeldung vom RA. Er wollte die ganzen Unterlagen nochmal durchgehen und mir seine Einschätzung geben. Dann entscheiden wir ob wir weiter machen oder nicht. Ich bin ziemlich hin. und hergerissen. Auf der einen Seite sauer und wütend. Zu dem klingt das alles so logisch, mit den ganzen §§ usw. aber auf der anderen Seite denk ich mir das hat eh keinen Zweck...   keine Ahnung.


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> RA meinte, mann könne es mit einer Teilklage versuchen. Also erstmal nur 300 €uro vor gericht erstreiten. Wenn man die bekommt, ist auch der Rest drin. Bekommt man die nicht, hat man nicht allzu hohe Kosten an der Backe.


Was ist das denn für ein Kuhhandel? @Teleton, ist diese Strategie sinnvoll?


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2012)

Das ist eine gängige Methode um Kosten gering zu halten, wobei es bestimmt Risiken gibt.

Ich bleibe bei meiner Auffassung, dass CWT (abgesehen von der Frage der Zahlungsfähigkeit) der falsche Ansprechpartner ist. Die dürften selbst dann die Kohle nicht rausrücken wenn sie die hätten. Wenn dann geht es gegen BoE. Die gehen zwar auch auf Tauchstation aber da gibt es ja Sicherungsscheine.


----------



## Azzendino (20 März 2012)

Vielleicht hilft euch das um...   klar, kann reine Ausrede sein...   Zitat BoE:
_"Herr A. hat bei uns angefragt ob er Lanarragement (ohne Flug) als Paket buchen kann. Wir haben ihm dies zugesagt ohne zu wissen was er damit bezweckt."  _

Zum Einen glaube ich das nicht, da mir BoE den gleichen Reisepreis nannte wie CWT. Und unser Angebot von CWT war MIT Flug. ... Was er damit bezweckt??

Weiter: _"Ein Agenturvertraghaben wir ihm NICHT erteilt. Flüge hate er selber gebucht und bestellt und damit war er für uns deutlich der VERANSTALTER nicht wir. Ein Sicherungsschein hatte er verlangt, weil wir Hotel und Transfer kombiniert haben. Wir haben es mit Fristsetzung für ANZAHLUNG bzw. Restzahlung bestätigt und für den Fall, dass wir kein Geld bekommen, werden wir automatisch stornieren und Sicherungsscheine verlieren automatisch Ihre Gültigkeit. Er hatte alle von ihm gebuchte Reisen ab dem 24.12.2011 storniert. Kundendaten hatte er uns NICHT gegeben, d.h. wir hätten keine Möglichkeit Ihrer Mandanten zu erreichen oder anzuschreiben. Anmeldung Ihrer Mandanten bei ihm haben wir am xx.10.2011 al eine Anmeldung mit Flugdaten und ohne Kundendaten erhalten."_

Also wie jetzt? Doch mit Flug?!

Also für Ihn ist der Fall klar. (so oder so logisch) Er selbst hat Anzeige gegen CWT erstattet. Hat sogar Ansprechpartner usw. der Polizei Köln angegeben.


Gedanke des RA: wir verlangen von BoE 300 €. Somit sind meine RA- und Gerichtskosten mit dem niedrigsten Satz berechnet. Sollte man vor Gericht Recht bekommen, könnten wir dann zu BoE sagen: so Kamerad! Für 300€ hat uns das Gericht schon Recht zugesprochen. Die haste zu zahlen. Zahlste uns freiwilluig die restlichen 1900 € auch noch, oder sollen wir nochmal vor Gericht gehen. Sollte es nicht klappen vor Gericht, habe ich die geringsten Kosten an der Backe, habs aber wenigstens versucht.


----------



## Teleton (20 März 2012)

Das mit dem automatischen Erlöschen der "Sicherungsscheine" halte ich für Unsinn.



> Was er damit bezweckt??


Will er die Haftung auf den "Hotelanteil" beschränken?

Teilklage hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## Hippo (20 März 2012)

Was mir da nicht ganz klar ist - wie kann ich im Nachhinein Sicherungsscheine für ungültig erklären?
Entweder ich nehme den Auftrag für eine Reise an oder ich lasse es.
Wenn ja gibts ´nen Sicherungsschein und wenn nicht kriege ich von der Versicherung auch keinen Sicherungsschein.


----------



## Azzendino (20 März 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Das mit dem automatischen Erlöschen der "Sicherungsscheine" halte ich für Unsinn.


 
Ob ich mal bei der Versicherung anrufe und die Scheine anfrage? Haben ja Nummern.   ?



Teleton schrieb:


> Will er die Haftung auf den "Hotelanteil" beschränken?


 
Ich denke er will damit nur klar stellen, dass er kein Veranstalter ist. Da er nicht Flug und Unterkunft zusammenfasst. Was ich - wie gesagt - anzweifle, denn er sagte mir am Telefon exakt den Paketpreis, den auch CWT mir berechnet hat.


----------



## mutti1 (31 März 2012)

hallo, bin neu im forum und habe euch auch zu erzählen, daß es uns ähnlich erging.wollten am 24. 12. für 2 wochen verreisen, bekamen noch 1 tag vorher irgendwelche ausreden zu hören, weil unser geld nicht zurücküberwiesen ist usw. auch die reise wurde sehr kurzfristig abgesagt mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen erklärungen. waren beim anwalt, klage wurde eingereicht, wir bekamen recht vom gerichtshof in köln, haben unser urteil vorliegen, aber es ist einfach nix zu holen.war auch nicht ganz billig, da es sich doch um 2 erw und 4 kinder handelt.
bis zur buchung unserer reise konnten wir nirgends einen hinweis finden, das es sich um betrug handeln könnte.deswegen bin ich froh, das es nicht mehr möglich ist, auf diesem weg noch mehr abzuzocken.geld ist futsch, sind jetzt viel aufmerksamer und werden nicht mehr bei so kleiner unternehmen buchen.
vielen dank und gute nacht


----------



## fewoskoeln (10 Juli 2012)

Die Seite scheint nun zum Verkuf zu stehen.
Ich empfehle immer einen lokalen Anbieter zu nehmen oder auf einem Fewo Portal nach Bewertungen zu schauen. bei uns seit Ihr auf jeden Fall gut aufgehoben
xxxx


bald auch international
xxxxx

Spamlinks entfernt/Juri


----------



## klausp (10 Juli 2012)

Auch aus einer Reisebüro-Leiche lässt sich noch Kapital schlagen und sei es nur mit Forenspam.


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2012)

Bei Anbietern von Ferienwohnungen besteht immer hohes Risiko, da es keine Absicherung nach Reiserecht gibt (Reisesicherungsschein).
Die Geschädigten hier im Thread haben sich nur meist an den falschen Gegner nämlich CWT gehalten.


----------



## Azzendino (10 Juli 2012)

Ja das schreibst du schon die ganze Zeit. Aber alle RA die hier tätig sind, zumindest von den Geschädigten mit denen ich gesprochen habe, sind alle einheitlich der Meinung, dass über Best Of Egypt nichts zu holen ist. Selbst die Reiserversicherung hat dies nicht so gesehen....   also ... entweder du kommst beim nächsten Termin mit meinem Anwalt mal mit und erklärst ihm was er falsch macht, oder - falls du selbst RA bist - schreib mir deine Adresse und ich wechsel sofort meinen RA!


----------



## Teleton (10 Juli 2012)

> Ja das schreibst du schon die ganze Zeit.


Von Anfang an,aber keiner hört auf mich stattdessen verklagen alle den Burschen der die Kohle eingesammelt hat.


> Aber alle RA die hier tätig sind, zumindest von den Geschädigten mit denen ich gesprochen habe, sind alle einheitlich der Meinung, dass über Best Of Egypt nichts zu holen ist.


Ist mir ein Rätsel warum. Ich habe alle Fundstellen geliefert die notwendig sind. Wenn bei BoE nichts zu holen aber ein Titel vorliegt ist greift der Sicherungsschein und die Versicherung ist dran. Niemand konnte mir bisher sagen weshalb BoE nicht als Empfänger des Geldes gelten sollte. Das Problem gibt es doch bei jeder Pleite ein es Reisebüro.


> Gedanke des RA: wir verlangen von BoE 300 €. Somit sind meine RA- und Gerichtskosten mit dem niedrigsten Satz berechnet. Sollte man vor Gericht Recht bekommen, könnten wir dann zu BoE sagen: so Kamerad! Für 300€ hat uns das Gericht schon Recht zugesprochen. Die haste zu zahlen. Zahlste uns freiwilluig die restlichen 1900 € auch noch, oder sollen wir nochmal vor Gericht gehen. Sollte es nicht klappen vor Gericht, habe ich die geringsten Kosten an der Backe, habs aber wenigstens versucht.


Was ist denn aus dieser netten Idee geworden?


> ... also ... entweder du kommst beim nächsten Termin mit meinem Anwalt mal mit und erklärst ihm was er falsch macht, oder - falls du selbst RA bist - schreib mir deine Adresse und ich wechsel sofort meinen RA!


Um Gottes Willen, niemand darf wissen, dass ich mich ein wenig im Reiserecht auskenne, das ist ein super ätzendes Rechtsgebiet und Dein Anwalt bekommt das schon hin.


----------



## klausp (10 Juli 2012)

Azzendino, Du liegst mit Deinen Thesen total daneben, das kannst Du ruhig glauben.
Hier gibt es richtige Profis, denen Du vertrauen kannst.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Juli 2012)

wüsste jetzt zwar nicht, welche Thesen ich aufgestellt habe... aber egal.

Aus der "netten Idee" ist bisher gar nichts geworden. Wir haben das nochmals diskutiert, und mein RA rechnet sich Chancen von aller aller aller höchstens 50:50 auf. Dazu hab ich leider keine Rechtssschutz, und das wäre alles alles nur mit Kosten verbuden. Auch wenn sie gering sind. Und so musste ich überlegen, ob ich die verbrannte Kohle abschreibe, oder ob ich es riskiere, nochmal mehrere hundert €uro zu investieren um evtl. vielleicht und mögglicher Weise noch an etwas wieder heranzukommen. Und ich kann mir das im Moment einfach nicht leisten. Würde mein RA (dem ich alles vorgelegt habe, auch das hier gepostete und aus gesetztestexten angegebene) eine hohe Erfolgschance sagen können, dann los. Aber ... das hat er nicht. ICH habe nicht die Ahnung, die Leute hier - ich meine das nicht böse - verschwinden (genau wie ich selbst auch) hinter Anonymität und geben gute Ratschläge (wofür ich dankbar bin), aber mit einem sprechen, telefonieren, treffen, konkrete Texte rausgeben wollen sie alle nicht. Somit sitze ich zwischen zwei Stühlen. Auf dem einen sitz ein RA der sich mit mir unterhält und sagt hüüü...  und auf dem anderen sitzen "schlaue unbekannte anonyme Leute" die es anscheinend besser wissen, aber nichts wirklich konkretes rausrücken wollen, und die sagen hot!   ...   also, versteht mich bitte nicht falsch. Das war jetzt etwas aus der Laune heraus geschrieben und Sarkasmus pur. Ich meine das nicht bös...! Nur, ... was soll ich denn machen? Meinem RA die Tür einrennen, und sagen, "was sie sagen ist nicht richtig, da gibts im Internet (es geht hier um einen Internetbetrugsfall) einen der nennt sich 'Teleton' (den ich nicht kenne und nie persönlich gesprochen habe und ich auch nicht weiß ob das nur ein "Schaumschläger" ist oder ob er wirklich Ahnung von der Sache hat) und der hat Ahnung und weiß es besser und das ganze ist so und so und so und so...!"  ....    wisst ihr was der mir sagt...?   "Tschüß!"

Wie ich von einem mittlerweile anderen geschädigten erfahren habe, soll es (vermutlich in Köln) zu einem Gerichtsverfahren gekommen sein gegen Herrn Acar. Dieser ist ja aber nicht auffindbar! (hää?) Und es sollen mehrere Anzeigen wegen Betrug und mehrerere Mahnbescheide vorliegen usw...   heißt... es müssten sich ja alle RA dieser Kläger falsch verhalten. Die - sagen wir mal - 10 RA würden alle CWT anstatt BoE verklagen. Und würden sich alle irren! ... mmmhhh... 

Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung des anderen Betroffenen der mir weitere Infos geben wollte wie Aktenzeichen, Ansprechpartner bei der Staatsanwaltschaft usw. Gleichzeitig habe ich meinem RA noch eine Mail mit den gleichen Infos gegeben. Auf essen Rückmeldung warte ich jetzt auch noch... 
Und ich warte noch auf die Antwort vom RA, denn ich hatte bei der Reiseversicherung von der ich die Scheine habe angerugfen, und dort sagte man mir, ich solle über den RA eine Forderungsanmeldung schreiben. Und was die nach Prüfung dazu gesagt haben, weiß ich noch nicht. Der am Telefon gab mir aber vorab nicht viel Hoffnung. Hatte ihm den Fall erklärt und ... naja ... er hat am Telefon quasi die Hände überm Kopf zusamen geschlagen und sagte das wäre wohl eine Sackgasse, bat mir aber an den Fall zu prüfen...   naja...   wir fliegem am 6.8. in Urlaub, gebucht über ein ortsansässiges Reisebüro...   wenns noch irgendwann Kohle gibt...  schön...   aber ich habs abgeschrieben.


----------



## Teleton (11 Juli 2012)

> Aus der "netten Idee" ist bisher gar nichts geworden. Wir haben das nochmals diskutiert, und mein RA rechnet sich Chancen von aller aller aller höchstens 50:50 auf.


Was sagt er denn woran es scheitern könnte?


> er hat am Telefon quasi die Hände überm Kopf zusamen geschlagen und sagte das wäre wohl eine Sackgasse, bat mir aber an den Fall zu prüfen..


Versicherungen wollen nie zahlen, das ist nicht überraschend.



> ..aber mit einem sprechen, telefonieren, treffen, konkrete Texte rausgeben wollen sie alle nicht.


Dann macht es ja auch keinen Spass mehr sondern ist Arbeit.


----------



## Azzendino (11 Juli 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Dann macht es ja auch keinen Spass mehr sondern ist Arbeit.


 
hehe... alles klar!


----------



## Hippo (11 Juli 2012)

Ich darf mal einen mir nicht ganz unbekannten Anwalt zitieren ...



> ... Reisesachen sind Scheiße. Irre kompliziert mit den ganzen internationalen Regeln, gemeine Fristen, kleine Streitwerte, hohe Anforderungen an die Subtantiierung,d.h. man schreibt sich die Finger wund, häufig überzogene Erwartungen bei den Mandanten "Da war eine Kakerlake ich will 50% zurück". Ich mache das nur wenn es sein muß ...


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> "schlaue unbekannte anonyme Leute" die es anscheinend besser wissen, aber nichts wirklich konkretes rausrücken wollen
> 
> 
> Teleton schrieb:
> ...


 
Das Problem von jedem Forum unserer Art:





			
				Hippo schrieb:
			
		

> Eine individuelle Rechtsberatung ist verboten und daran halten wir uns ....
> Dann gehst Du zum Anwalt und der darf eine individuelle Rechtsberatung durchführen


----------



## Filius Magnus (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nun möchte ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden.

Unsere Geschichte: Im Februar buchten wir bei bekanntem Herrn zwei Wochen Ägypten (eine Woche Nil, eine Baden) für März 2012. Die Bezahlung erfolgte am 08. Februar. Kurz nach dem 20. Februar wollte ich nachfragen wo die Unterlagen bleiben und erreichte niemanden. Nach 3 Tagen erfolglosen versuchen der Kontaktaufnahme googlete ich, weil ich die Internetseite nicht mehr fand. Was ich fand war dieses Forum, worauf ich wohl etwas blass wurde und der Blutdruck merklich anstieg.
Noch am selben Nachmittag erstattete ich Strafanzeige. Am Montag darauf machte ich einen Termin beim Anwalt.
Von der Strafanzeige habe ich bisher noch nichts wieder gehört. Der Anwalt rät zum Abwarten was das Ermittlungsverfahren bringt. Auch wir haben das Geld (2300 Euro) abgeschrieben.

Das hier Betrug vorliegt lässt sich aus unserem Fall beweisen: Die angeblich gebuchte Reise musste von uns nämlich verschoben werden und Herr A. erklärte telefonisch dass eine Umbuchung möglich sei, was er angeblich auch getan hätte. Dafür seien Gebühren fällig geworden die er auch berechnet hat, wir erhielten eine geänderte Rechnung die wir dann bezahlten. Da aber keine Buchung stattgefunden hat, ist meiner Meinung nach ja wohl der Tatbestand der Täuschung/des Betruges erfüllt.

Unsere Reise sollte von Sindbad-Reisen veranstaltet werden. Die Seite gibt es noch. Geschäftsführer ist Dr. F.. Mal sehen ob da was geht.

Was mich beim lesen wundert:

- Warum weiß keiner wo der Knabe steckt. Weiß den wenigstens die Polizei wo er steckt? Gibt es niemanden der die Adresse mal posten könnte, oder ist das verboten?
- Warum wurde der Laden nicht dichtgemacht, wenn sich die Vorwürfe dermaßen häufen?

Nun noch ein Hinweis auf all die Schlaumeier, die meinen mann könnte bei genauem hinsehen doch merken dass da etwas nicht stimmt:

Ich halte mich für den Umgang, Kauf und was Buchungen im Internet angeht für nicht ganz unerfahren.
Wie auch immer man auf die Seite kommt spielt dabei keine Rolle. Sie war professionel gemacht. Es erfolgte persönlicher telefonischer Kontakt.
Rechnung und alles was zum Buchungsablauf gehört war wie bei anderen Onlinereisebüros auch. Nichts hat für mich darauf hingedeutet dass irgendetwas nicht ganz koscher ist.

Wenn einer betrügen will und genügend kriminelle Energie mitbringt dann tut er es. Und wenn er genügend Erfahrung darin hat tut er es auf kriminelle Weise gut. Glaubt mir ich weis wovon ich rede.

Außerdem:

Selbst wenn man im Reisebüro um die Ecke bucht und bezahlt, ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass der Knabe oder die Knäbin irgendwann den Laden abschliest und mit der Kohle über den Jordan geht.
Das ist gerade so in Lübeck passiert. Und das war ein Ladenbüro mit persönlichem Kontakt.


----------



## Teleton (12 Juli 2012)

> Selbst wenn man im Reisebüro um die Ecke bucht und bezahlt, ist das keine Garantie dafür, dass der Knabe oder die Knäbin irgendwann den Laden abschliest und mit der Kohle über den Jordan geht.


Wenn er vorher Reisesicherungsscheine des Veranstalters ausgehändigt hat ist es auch egal, dann kann man den Veranstalter in die Haftung nehmen, weil der Reisebüroknabe nicht mit Deinem Geld sondern dem des Veranstalters durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Wüstenblume (14 Juli 2012)

hallo zusammen
ich melde mich auch wieder mal, habe erst jetzt wieder mal hier gelesen und stelle fest dass noch ganz viele betrogen wurden. Ich habe ja schon lange eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht da unser Fall ja schon letztes Jahr im Oktober passiert ist. Habe auch der POLIZEI mich ein paar mal informiert was jetzt läuft und immer die gleiche Antwort sie seien noch am ermitteln. Glaubt mir wir können leider unser ganzes Geld vergessen so schlimm es ist aber was soll ich machen , komme aus der Schweiz aber würde es in Köln eine Gerichtsverhandlung geben mit Hr. Acar würde ich sofort in den Flieger steigen und kommen. Haltet bitte mich auf dem laufendem. Denn wir sind drei Personen wo betroffen sind, ein hoher Betrag.
liebe Grüsse Silvia Bieri



Azzendino schrieb:


> jo. keine ahnung... aber ich werds wohl aufgeben. RA meinte es wäre recht unwahrscheinlich da was zu erreichen. Und ich kann es mir nicht leisten da jetzt noch über 500 €uronen reinzustecken um am Ende doch nichts zubekommen weil der Türke und der ägyptische Doktor über alle Berge sind.
> Zudem bin ich ziemlich deprimiert. Mir ist sämtliche Lust auf Urlaub vergangen...


genau mir auch

habe auch mit Dr. Fathy schon einige male telefoniert, man kommt zu nichts warscheinlich gehören die beiden sauberen Herren zusammen


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2012)

Was ich mich hier frage ...
Jeder will das Geld vom Reisebüro wieder. Hat irgendeiner schon mal sein Geld vom Veranstalter oder genauer über den Sicherungsschein von der Versicherung verlangt?


----------



## Wüstenblume (14 Juli 2012)

ja habe ich dass ist dieser gewisse Hr.Dr. Fathy, man kommt auch bei diesem Herrn zu gar nichts weil er eben auch dazu gehört.

wenn hier jemand etwas neues erreicht hat bitte um Meldungen, würde mich brennend intressieren. vielen Dank Silvia


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> ... man kommt auch bei diesem Herrn zu gar nichts weil er eben auch dazu gehört...


Ja hast Du den Sicherungsschein?
Wenn ja - warum verlangst Du die Kohle nicht von der Versicherung?


----------



## Wüstenblume (14 Juli 2012)

weil dieser Hr. Dr. Fathy auch betrügt , darum habe alle Unterlagen  , Kopien an diese Versicherung geschickt aber auch der hat nur Ausreden er sagt Hr. Acar habe ihm nicht bezahlt , also das liebe Geld hat der saubere Hr. Acar und wird warscheinlich in die Türkei abgehauensein.


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2012)

DAS wiederum ist Sache der Versicherung dem Acar gegenüber, nicht Deine ...
Du hast einen gültigen Sicherungsschein und gut ist.
Wenn z.B. ein Versicherungsvertreter Dir den Beitragsempfang quittiert und einen Versicherungsschein aushändigt, gut, gibts heute im normalen Bereich fast nicht mehr wg bargeldlosem Zahlungsverkehr, dann ist die Gesellschaft in der Haftung auch wenn der Vertreter die Kohle nicht weiterreicht.


----------



## Wüstensonne (14 Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich bin die Wüstensonne, und wollte mit der Wüstenblume verreisen.
Also ich wurde auch betrogen von der GWT, den Versicherungsschein hat der saubere Dr. Fahti ausgestellt, also der Komplize von Acar, bei dem ist auch nichts zu holen!
Dieser Versicherungsschein ist nur Papier, ohne Wert!!
Ich hab das Geld schon lange abgeschrieben, ich ärgere mich nicht mehr rum und stecke keinen
Euro mehr in die Sache!!
Basta !


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2012)

Die Frage ist nicht wer das ausgestellt hat, sondern ob es ein echter Sicherungsschein der Versicherung ist.
Wenn die nämlich einen Packen Blankoscheine an den Acar geben ist das deren Problem wenn der die Beiträge nicht abführt.
Oder meinst Du daß der die Sicherungsscheine gefälscht hat?


----------



## Wüstenblume (15 Juli 2012)

so wie ich das sehe, sind die gefälscht worden und bedeuten gar nichts , mich intressiert noch warum kann dieser Hr. Dr. Fathy immer noch weiter bestehen mit seinen angeblichen einigen Geschäfte Sindbad Reisen u.s.w. wir haben doch alle Kopien auch von den Versicherungsscheine der Polizei gesendet, verstehe nicht dass da nichts geht bei solchen Betrügern.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2012)

...weil man wegen Betrug nicht einfach aus dem Verkehr gezogen und inhaftiert wird. Sonst wäre ja bald gar niemand mehr auf der Straße. Betrug ist ein sehr schwer aufzuklärendes Delikt - das braucht Zeit und Ermittlungseifer. Erst nach einer erfolgreichen Anklage werden die Sanktionen verhangen.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juli 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> *so wie ich das sehe*, sind die gefälscht worden und bedeuten gar nichts ...


Nur Deine Meinung?
Oder eine Ausrede der Versicherung?
Oder eine *bewiesene* Tatsache?


----------



## Teleton (15 Juli 2012)

Azzendino schrieb:


> ... denn ich hatte bei der Reiseversicherung von der ich die Scheine habe angerugfen, und dort sagte man mir, ich solle über den RA eine Forderungsanmeldung schreiben. Und was die nach Prüfung dazu gesagt haben, weiß ich noch nicht. Der am Telefon gab mir aber vorab nicht viel Hoffnung. Hatte ihm den Fall erklärt und ... naja ... er hat am Telefon quasi die Hände überm Kopf zusamen geschlagen und sagte das wäre wohl eine Sackgasse, bat mir aber an den Fall zu prüfen... .


Das hört sich nich nach Fälschung der Scheine an sondern danach dem Kunden vorzugaukeln, dass Reisepreiseingang beim Veranstalter etwas mit dem Anspruch aus der Versicherung zu tun hat.


----------



## Wüstensonne (16 Juli 2012)

Diese Versicherungsscheine  hat ein " Dr. Fathi" vom Sinpad Reisen- Aegypt Travel  ausgestellt, und er behauptet, Der Acar habe ihm nie etwas bezahlt dafür!
Also taugen die rein gar nichts! Den die beiden stecken unter einer Decke!!


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2012)

Ob der A die bezahlt hat ist irrelevant. Und natürlich stellt der Veranstalter Dr. F die Versicherungsscheine aus. Entscheidend ist, ob die Versicherung ihn dazu ermächtigt hatte, dann hängen die auch in der Haftung.


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

Meiner Red´ seit achtzehnhundertselbigsmal ...
Um welche Versicherungsgesellschaft gehts denn da überhaupt?


----------



## thshally touching (16 Juli 2012)

nochmals diese Versicherungsscheine hat Hr. Dr. F. von dem Reisebüeos Sindbad Reisen 
ausgestellt.


----------



## Wüstenblume (16 Juli 2012)

p.s. in Renchen


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

Ja - ausgestellt klar - und welcher Versicherungsträger steht drauf?
Sindbad Reisen ist ja keine Versicherung


----------



## Teleton (16 Juli 2012)

> ....hat Hr. Dr. F. von dem Reisebüeos Sindbad Reisen


Halt der ist doch auch Veranstalter nicht nur Vermittler (Reisebüro).


----------



## Wüstenblume (16 Juli 2012)

ja Hr. Dr. F. hat auch ein Reiseunternehmen Sindbad Reisen in Renchen und er hat angeblich die Versicherungsscheine ausgestellt. Ich habe mich schon xxxx mal mit ihm in Verbindung gesetzt nach dem Hr. A. uns betrogen hat. Leider konnte ich bei ihm auch nichts erreichen da er auch mit ganz komischen Ausreden kam. Er hätte ihn auch angezeigt u.s.w. Hr. Dr. F. verlangte auch von uns die Kopien die wir ihm zusendeten . Ich weiss nicht aber alles so komisch auch bei ihm????????????????????


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

Mach mal ´nen Scan und stells hier ein oder schicks mir vorher zum anonymisieren zu bitte.


----------



## Wüstenblume (16 Juli 2012)

jetzt habe ich gerade noch auf dem Versicherungsschein gelesen R+V Allgemeine Versicherung AG Sitz in Wiesbaden, hat noch jemand diesesn Versicherungsschein dann könnt ihr den scannen ich kann das leider nicht, sorry


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

Aha - JETZT kommen wir der Sache näher ...
Die R+V ist also der Versicherer, nicht der ominöse Dr. Sindbad 
Hat dieser Versicherungsschein auch eine individuelle Nummer?


----------



## Wüstensonne (16 Juli 2012)

Also meiner heisst: Sicherungsschein für Pauschalreisen gemäss § 651 k des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuches Sicherungsschein-Nr. 449362780/22/11
Reiseveranstalter Best of Egypt UG,Haftungsbeschränkt, Mozartstr.7, 77871 Rechen  
Unterschrift nicht entzieferbar, aber vermutlich von Fathi

Kannst du etwas anfangen damit?

Gruss: Wüstensonne


----------



## Hippo (16 Juli 2012)

Klar!
Kopier das Ding und fordere das Geld von der Versicherung.
Sofern Anwalt vorhanden über diesen.
Dann muß sich die R+V erklären ob der Schein gefälscht ist oder nicht
Interessant wäre jetzt noch ob sich die Nummer der anderen von Deinem unterscheidet.


----------



## Teleton (17 Juli 2012)

R+V passt laut dieser Seite:
http://www.tip.de/de/0__veranstalter_suche.htm


----------



## Wüstenblume (17 Juli 2012)

mein Schein hat folgende Nummer 449362780 11 11


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2012)

Also unterschiedliche Nummern. Da gehe ich jetzt davon aus daß die Dinger echt sind und die R+V das Problem an der Backe hat wenn der Ermächtigte, der Seeräuber Sindbad mit der Beute die Fliege macht.


----------



## Wüstenblume (17 Juli 2012)

hat den von den anderen Betroffenen jemand schon bei dieser Versicherung in Wiesbaden sich mal erkundigt???????


----------



## Teleton (17 Juli 2012)

Die wird natürlich erstmal ablehnen weil BoE ja nicht pleite ist und niemand seine Ansprüche dort geltend gemacht hat. Nur deren Insolvenz ist abgesichert.  Gegenüber BoE haben alle die Mär geschluckt der Reisevertrag samt Sicherungsschein wäre flöten weil das Reisebüro die Kohle nicht an BoE weitergegeben hat.


----------



## Wüstenblume (17 Juli 2012)

Ich habe eben mit der Staatanwaltschaft in Köln telefoniert, es wird eine Gerichtsverhandlung geben aber ich müsse mich noch gedulden, weil es eine umfangreiche Geschichte ist. Mal schauen, ich sage immer die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

liebe Grüsse Wüstenblume


----------



## Teleton (17 Juli 2012)

Ein Strafverfahren gegen den Betreiber des Reisebüro bringt Dein Geld nicht wieder.
Ansprechpartner ist der Veranstalter. Das sein Kassierer vom Reisebüro mit der Kasse durchgebrannt ist ist sein Pech. Und wenn der Veranstalter nicht will oder kann, dafür gibt es die Versicherung.


----------



## Wüstenblume (17 Juli 2012)

sorry , aber da blicke ich mich nicht mehr durch, mir hat Hr. Dr. F. geschrieben er sei die Versicherung und er habe auch kein Geld vom Hr. Acar bekommen auch er sei von ihm betrogen und ausgenutzt worden. Aber warum steht denn dann auf dem Schein R + V in Wiesbaden????


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Wüstenblume ...
Bisher habt ihr euch TROTZ unseres guten Zuredens von den beiden Seeräubern gepflegt vera...... lassen.
Der Sindbad ist der Veranstalter und sonst nix. Er darf nach Bevollmächtigung durch die R+V vorgefertigte Sicherungsscheine an die Bucher weitergeben. Sonst nix.

[Glaskugelmodus ein]
Er hat nachdem er vom Reisebüro keine Kohle gesehen hat die Durchschriften der Sicherungsscheine nicht an die R+V weitergereiicht weil er sonst mit den Beiträgen belastet worden wäre. Und jetzt hat er ein Problem das er gerne los wäre. Und jeden Bucher der ihm glaubt daß er sich ans Reisebüro halten muß ist ein 2000€-Problem weniger für ihn.
[Glaskugelmodus aus]

Also nochmal lesen was Teleton geschrieben hat und endlich danach handeln


----------



## Teleton (17 Juli 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> sorry , aber da blicke ich mich nicht mehr durch, mir hat Hr. Dr. F. geschrieben er sei die Versicherung und er habe auch kein Geld vom Hr. Acar bekommen auch er sei von ihm betrogen und ausgenutzt worden. Aber warum steht denn dann auf dem Schein R + V in Wiesbaden????


Er ist nicht die Versicherung sondern braucht eine um überhaupt im Markt mitmachen zu dürfen.
Dr. F ist tatsächlich betrogen worden, weil nämlich sein Geld weg ist. Die Kunden haben erfüllt mit Zahlung ans Reisebüro (vgl §651 k Abs 4 BGB)und sein Gehilfe bei der Zahlungsabwicklung ist mit seiner Kohle (und nicht der Kohle der Kunden) durchgebrannt. Jetzt muß er selber bezahlen, bzw die Leistung erbringen. Wenn bei ihm nix zu holen ist gibt es die Versicherung (die nur den Fall der Pleite des Dr.F und nicht die Durchführung der Reise absichert). Pech für Dr. F, Glück im Unglück für die Kunden.


----------



## Reducal (17 Juli 2012)

Evtl. Blankoscheine, ausgestellt von Dr. F, so zusagen gegen Provision? Ach, der Hippo wieder: 





Hippo schrieb:


> Er darf nach Bevollmächtigung durch die R+V vorgefertigte Sicherungsscheine an die Bucher weitergeben. Sonst nix.


----------



## Teleton (17 Juli 2012)

Klar bekommt der die als Veranstalter blanko, ist aber völlig normal, die haben dann eine Pauschale mit der Versicherung vereinbart. Ohne Sicherungsschein darf er als Veranstalter ja kein Geld vom Kunden verlangen, deswegen werden die meist schon im Reisebüro ausgedruckt.
Wenn die nicht gefälscht sind (das kann man bei der Versicherung erfragen) ist eine Pleite des Veranstalters abgesichert. Und der Veranstalter ist in der Haftung weil ihm die Zahlung zugerechnet wird.

Beispiel: Ich zahle bei der Bank 10.000 Euro ein. Der Kassierer nimmt das Geld, springt sofort auf, rennt weg und ist für immer verschwunden. Bankdirektor bedauert das, weigert sich aber den Betrag meinem Konto gutzuschreiben weil es nie im Banksafe angekommen ist. 2 Tage später geht die Bank pleite. Kann ich den Betrag bei der Einlagensicherung verlangen?
Natürlich ist doch nicht mein Scherge der durchgebrannt ist.


----------



## Hippo (17 Juli 2012)

Was ist jetzt daran so mißverständlich?
Geh mal zu einem Rollerhändler, der verkauft Dir auch die Versicherungskennzeichen und "stellt" den Versicherungsschein aus. Besser gesagt er ergänzt die Blankoscheine mit den Daten des Rollers und denen des Kunden.
Dann reicht er den Durchschlag an die Versicherung weiter und wird mit dem Beitrag belastet.
Gut - DER kriegt sogar 3,50 € Provision ...
... der Reiseveranstalter wahrscheinlich nicht
Nix anderes wird der Reiseveranstalter machen. Blankoscheine mit den Daten der Kunden und der Reise ergänzen und das Doppel zur Abrechnung weiterleiten.


----------



## Wüstenblume (18 Juli 2012)

guten morgen Lieber Hippo

was heisst hier wegen guten Zuredens und doch ver..... worden????? wir sind vorher schon ver..... worden, da nützt gutes Zureden auch nichts mehr.

schönen Tag noch


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> was heisst hier wegen guten Zuredens und doch ver..... worden????? wir sind vorher schon ver..... worden,


 
Vorher ja, und warum lasst euch jetzt immer noch verarschen?

ebenso einen schönen Tag noch...


----------



## Wüstenblume (18 Juli 2012)

hallo gehts noch????????????????

wir kämpfen um unsers hart verdiente Geld und solche Gauner können weiter ein schönes Leben geniessen mit unserem Geld was soll das???unglaublich so was werde hier nicht mehr schreiben, danke adieu


----------



## Wüstenblume (18 Juli 2012)

Nehmt mich noch wunder Ben Tigger warum weisst du Bescheid hast ja nur einmal ein kurzer Satz geschrieben???? oute dich mal wenn du dich getraust?????


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2012)

> wir kämpfen um unsers hart verdiente Geld


Wo kämpfst Du? Wann hast Du Ansprüche gegen BoE aus dem Reisevertrag geltend gemacht und versucht durchzusetzen? Alle stürzen sich auf den offensichtlichen Pleitegeier vom Reisebüro statt an der Front anzusetzen wo wegen der Versicherung was zu holen wäre.


> danke adieu


Gern geschehen


----------



## Wüstenblume (18 Juli 2012)

weisst du was ich alles schon versucht habe??? weisst du das???? nein eben nicht ich schreibe hier nicht alles rein was ich schon unternommen habe, auch bei der Versicherung, also Mund halten basta


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2012)

Ich werfe meine Perlen wann ich will, basta.

Was willst Du jetzt schon bei der Versicherung? Die greift erst wenn bei BoE nix zu holen ist.


----------



## Wüstenblume (18 Juli 2012)

das sind aber tolle Perlen?????????? na ja , unser Fall ist eben schon im letzten Jahr passiert warum soll ich mich nicht bei der Versicherung melden??? basta


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2012)

Und hast Du  BoE verklagt? Wenn nein warum nicht?


----------



## Wüstenblume (18 Juli 2012)

Ja hab ich.................


----------



## Teleton (18 Juli 2012)

Und, mit welchem Ergebnis?

Bisher hattest Du von einem Zivilverfahren gegen BoE nichts berichtet sondern nur von Telefonaten und einem Strafverfahren.


> habe auch mit Dr. Fathy schon einige male telefoniert, man kommt zu nichts warscheinlich gehören die beiden sauberen Herren zusammen


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juli 2012)

Wüstenblume schrieb:


> Nehmt mich noch wunder Ben Tigger warum weisst du Bescheid hast ja nur einmal ein kurzer Satz geschrieben???? oute dich mal wenn du dich getraust?????


 
Genau dieses geschreibsel von dir, welches unverständlich ist, erzeugt bei mir subjektiv den Eindruck, das ihr alles nicht ernst nehmt.

Ich bin der, der das ganze hier liest und auch die Tips liest, die von Fachleuten gegeben werden, aber nicht sehen kann, das ihr auch nur mal versucht irgendetwas davon anzunehmen.

Daher der subjektive Eindruck, dass ihr euch weiter verarschen lasst.
Und wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest, mal die Profile der Tipgeber anzusehen und auch mein Profil, dann wirst du sehen, dass wir keine Eintagsfliegen sind, sondern uns schon sehr lange mit der Thematik im Forum beschäftigen.
Beispiel ICH, Registriert seit:4 Mai 2002 Beiträge:3.295. Das sind mehr als 10 Jahre und nun kommst du.

Wer hier nur zetern möchte, aber keine Hilfe will, ist auch willkommen, nur dann soll er nicht nach Hilfe fragen und wir können uns nach dem lesen mit anderen wichtigen Themen beschäftigen.

Du schriebst: "_ich schreibe hier nicht alles rein was ich schon unternommen habe_"

Wenn du dich unverstanden fühlst aber nicht bereit bist, weitere Infos deiner Aktionen bekannt zu geben, musst du damit leben können, dass WIR den Eindruck haben, du lässt dich von denen verarschen.

Bitte denke da mal drüber nach. Wir können nur dein geschriebenes interpretieren und müssen uns daraus eine Meinung bilden.
Die muss dann nicht den Tatsachen enstprechen, wenn man uns nur Bruchteile weitergibt.

Aber man kann ja auch einfach beleidigt sein und den Kopf in den Sand stecken.

Insofern ist deine Aufforderung, "_den Mund zu Halten_" voll daneben, denn hier lebt das Forum davon, das man auch kontrovers diskutiert.

Wie du nun gesehen hast, ich bin nicht beleidigt und habe dir erklärt, warum bei mir eben dieser Eindruck entstanden ist, der mich zu meinem Kommentar verleitete.

Und warum ich nicht mehr in diesem Thema geschrieben habe?
Nun z.B. Teleton hat davon 100x mehr Ahnung und ausgiebig mit Tips um sich geworfen.
Auch andere haben alles schon gesagt, was ich auch hätte sagen können.
Nur Wiederholungen gibt es in Forum schon genug. Damit brauche ich das Forum und auch Euch nicht weiter belasten.

Weiterhin noch schöne Tage...

PS. 30min später: Du hast das Thema im Januar eröffnet, am 27.1 zuletzt geschrieben und dann am 16.7 dich wieder gemeldet ohne bis dahin etwas zu deinen tatsächlich unternommenen Maßnahmen zu schreiben und fordertest immer nur, dem müsste doch wegen "Betrug" die Arbeitserlaubnis entzogen werden.

Auch das erzeugt subjektiv die Meinung, da lässt sich jemand verarschen.

Zunehmend reift in mir aber die subjektive Meinung, du verarscht uns.
Aber wenn dem so ist, OK kein Problem, wir können das ab.


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2012)

Tigger, cool down ...
Hier ist jedes weitere Wort auf gut deutsch für´n A....
Ich dreh hier den Schlüssel erstmal rum, wenn noch ernsthaft hilfesuchende Poster reinschauen sollten können die mich oder einen anderen Mod bitten den Thread wieder aufzusperren.
So long Wüstenblume, möge Dir Deine Ignoranz nicht noch mehr zum Schaden gereichen und mögen andere die diesen Thread lesen daraus ihre eigenen Schlüsse ziehen


----------



## Hippo (18 Juli 2012)

Kam grade per Beitragsmeldung



> Swizzera Vor 2 Minuten
> bitte umgehend um Entschuldigung für diese Groben Worte aber mit mir sind die Nerven durch gegangen, sorry nochmals aber wir wollen uns helfen lassen aber aus der Schweiz sehr schwer. Grüsse Wüstenblume​


 
Entschuldigung angenommen, Thread wieder offen


----------



## Swizzera (18 Juli 2012)

danke


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juli 2012)

Liebe Wüstenblume (jetzt Swizzera)

Auch dafür haben wir großes Verständniss, wenn einem bei solchen Gau...ern die Nerven blank liegen und dann mal durchgehen.
Ich freue mich, das du dich wieder mit uns zusammen um eine Lösung der Probleme bemühen möchtest.
Das kann auch anderen helfen, wenn man bekannt gibt, was hifreich war und was wie voll daneben ging.
Das voll daneben gegangene kann man dann analysieren und evtl. gemachte Fehler vermeiden und dann richtig weiterfighten


----------



## Wüstenblume (19 Juli 2012)

guten morgen

ich weiss nicht was ich hier wieder gewurstelt habe, wollte etwas probieren und bin jetzt zweimal registriert , könnt ihr mich bitte mit dem Namen Swizzera löschen?? danke vielmals , wünsche allen noch einen schönen Tag

viele Grüsse Wüstenblume


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2012)

Dann registriere Dich doch als Wüstenblume. Die Wüstenblume ist hier nur immer als "Guest" anwesend.
Was soll denn Dein zweiter Nick sein?


----------



## Wüstenblume (19 Juli 2012)

herzlichen Dank, meinst du den Namen Swizzera????


----------



## Hippo (19 Juli 2012)

Als Swizzeria bist Du angemeldet, als Wüstenkrautblume bist Du nicht angemeldet, sondern immer nur als Gast drin
Meld Dich doch als Wüstenblume an


----------



## Swizzera (20 Juli 2012)

ich verabschiede mich für 14 Tage da ich in Urlaub fahre hoffe für euch eine gute Zeit und wünsche euch noch alles Gute

freundliche Grüsse Silvia


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juli 2012)

Schönen erholsamen Urlaub...


----------



## Wüstenblume (21 Juli 2012)

vielen Gank ich werde es genissen


----------



## Wüstenblume (21 Juli 2012)

sorry Dank


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2012)

Bitte entscheide Dich jetzt unter welchem Nick Du schreiben willst.
Zwei Nicks und dann noch in einem Thread geht hier gar nicht!


----------



## Wüstenblume (21 Juli 2012)

sorry aber ich wollte den Namen Swizzera löschen aber es geht nicht??? möchte den Namen Wüstenblume behalten​


----------



## Hippo (21 Juli 2012)

[X] done
Wüstenblume ist jetzt registriert, mußt nur Dein PW ändern


----------



## Wüstenblume (21 Juli 2012)

hoffe jetzt hat es geklappt, dankeschön


----------



## Gorillaz (30 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen
melde mich auch mal wieder also wir sind ja auch geschädigte und ich habe mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln telefoniert die hat mir geraden einen Mahnbesheid gegen den Kölner zu erstellen. Bei BOE haben wir persönlich vorgesprochen da es nur ein Katzensprung von uns entfernt ist. der sagte das er betrogen wurde unser Anwalt hat ihn auch gemahnt aber ohne Erfolg wir haben "nur " eine Stornierung der Rg. /Bestätigung von BOE und keine eigenen Sicherungsscheine. Jedoch habe ich Sicherungs-Nr. drauf 4493627801/104/11 und noch zwei weitere. Ich muss mich da jetzt rein hängen da es hier um 2400 Euro von meinem hart ersprarten geht und ich schon eine Ehekrise wegen diesem Scheiß habe. Also wenn ich das alles richtig lese soll ich kein Mahnbescheid ausfüllen sondern an die Versicherung der Reisesicherungsscheine gehen ? aber BOE ist doch noch nicht pleite also wie komme ich an mein Geld ? Ich glaube ich fahre nochmal zu dem netten Hr. F. in R.

bei Durchsicht der Unterlagen ist mir noch folgendes aufgefallen ich habe hier eine Reise die niehmals hätte so stattfinden können ein Direktflug von Hurghada nach Luxor gibt es nicht ist mir aber bei der Buchungsbestätigung bei CWT drauf bei der Stornierung von BOE ist aber nichts von einem Flug drauf sondern nur bis Hurghada und AI im Hotel gab es auch nicht das habe ich schriftlich von Hotel in Ägypten wo ich nachgefragt hatte ob eine Reservierung vorlag, was natürlich nicht der Fall war 
ohhh ist das alles .............
leider hatte ich vor diesem Urlaub keine Rechtsschutzversicherung was ich nun geändert habe über die gelben Engel aber das hilft mir in diesem Fall ja auch nicht weiter mein Anwalt wollte stolze über 150 Euro für Faxe schreiben und 2 Termine bei denen er um den Brei rumgeredet hat..wie kann ich ran gehen ohne Anwalt oder eher schwierig oder kennt jemand einen im Raum 7654. dann bitte melden wenn er preisgünstig ist oder fürs erstgespräch 20 Euro will..

Hab gelesen, dass ihr das Aktenzeichen wollt ich glaube es ist das hier 10JS103/12.

werde morgen mal die Storno Rg. scannen bitte mal helfen wie ich das ding rein bekomme vielleicht bringt das ja ein wenig licht ins dunkel zumindest bei mir.
Wollte mich auf diesem Weg mal bedanken für Eure Hilfe, Tipps und Denkanstöße.
So hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu arg zugequatscht. Gruß Gorillaz


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

Wenn Du hier gelesen hättest wüßtest Du daß Du Deine Ansprüche gegenüber dem Veranstalter geltend machen miußt BEVOR Du an die Versicherung gehst. Instruiere Deinen Anwalt entsprechend, gib ihm den Link zu dieser Seite/Thread. Ohne kommst Du nicht weiter


----------



## Gorillaz (31 Juli 2012)

Hallo Hippo ich habe nun die Storno -Rg auf meinem Compi und würde Sie dir gern zur Ansicht schicken. Wie mache ich das ? Bitte Info Danke
Sorry ich habe es gelesen das es gegen den Veranstalter geht aber mein alter Anwalt hat ein Fax geschickt und wie bei den anderen redet er sich raus und sagt er wurde auch betrogen?!??! Frage: Warum kann kein Anwalt von einem Geschädigten was erreichen gegen BOE ???? und warum sagt die Staatsanwaltschaft ich soll ein Mahnbescheid gegen Hr. A. machen ?  Hab ja mit dem Bearbieter des Falles in Köln gesprochen. Das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar ? Kann ich trotzdem was erreichen da ich ja keine Sicherungsscheine habe nur diese besagte Rg. Danke für Info Gruß


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

Gorillaz schrieb:


> Hallo Hippo ich habe nun die Storno -Rg auf meinem Compi und würde Sie dir gern zur Ansicht schicken. Wie mache ich das ? Bitte Info Danke


Rechts oben auf "Unterhaltung"  und dort die Datei anhängen



Gorillaz schrieb:


> Sorry ich habe es gelesen das es gegen den Veranstalter geht aber mein alter Anwalt hat ein Fax geschickt und wie bei den anderen redet er sich raus und sagt er wurde auch betrogen?!??! Frage: Warum kann kein Anwalt von einem Geschädigten was erreichen gegen BOE ????


Was der sagt ist doch schnurz. Und wenn der nicht freiwillig zahlt dann muß der Anwalt eben klagen! Vom jammern und nichtstun kommt keine Kohle.
Klar ist der auch betrogen worden, aber das ist nicht Dein Problem wenn dem der Kassier mit der Kohle durchbrennt.


----------



## Teleton (31 Juli 2012)

> Frage: Warum kann kein Anwalt von einem Geschädigten was erreichen gegen BOE ????


Weil es noch keiner probiert hat? Ohne Sicherungsschein wirds allerdings  schwieriger die (Anscheins)Inkassobevollmächtigung der CWT für BoE nachzuweisen.


> warum sagt die Staatsanwaltschaft ich soll ein Mahnbescheid gegen Hr. A. machen ?


Weil Staatsanwaltschaften sich nicht im Zivilrecht auskennen?


----------



## Gorillaz (31 Juli 2012)

hab unterhaltung angefangen und die datei hochgeladen hoffe kannst mir mehr sagen. Also wenn ich nicht ganz blond bin dann ist es auch egal ob ich sicherungsscheine habe ? da ich ja das geld dem "Kassierer" gegeben hab und BOE als Veranstalter drin steht. stimmts ?


----------



## Gorillaz (31 Juli 2012)

hallo Telton habe aber die Nr. von den Sicherungsscheinen auf dieser besagten Storno Rg von BOE


----------



## Gorillaz (31 Juli 2012)

sorry Teleton natürlich


----------



## Teleton (31 Juli 2012)

Lade mich mal in die Unterhaltung mit Hippo ein, dann kann ich es ansehen.


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2012)

Storno anonymisiert


----------



## Teleton (31 Juli 2012)

Durfte CWT Verträge vermitteln? BoE beschwert sich über fehlendes Geld nicht über fehlende Vollmacht.





			
				§651 k Abs 4 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Reisevermittler gilt als vom Reiseveranstalter zur Annahme von Zahlungen auf den Reisepreis ermächtigt, wenn er einen Sicherungsschein übergibt oder sonstige dem Reiseveranstalter zuzurechnende Umstände ergeben, dass er von diesem damit betraut ist, Reiseverträge für ihn zu vermitteln.


----------



## Filius Magnus (10 August 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wenn er vorher Reisesicherungsscheine des Veranstalters ausgehändigt hat ist es auch egal, dann kann man den Veranstalter in die Haftung nehmen, weil der Reisebüroknabe nicht mit Deinem Geld sondern dem des Veranstalters durchgebrannt ist.


 
Tja wenn er einen Sicherungsschein rausgerückt hat. Bei uns ist es so weit gar nicht erst gekommen.
Fraglich ist auch, ob er die nicht gefälscht hat.


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2012)

D.h. Du hast gezahlt ohne einen Sicherungsschein zu verlangen ...
Das ist schon mal extrem doof!
Aber hier, solange BOE noch Kohle hat vollkommen unerheblich. Warum, steht schon im Thread.
Mit wäre es natürlich trotzdem besser.
Nur - kurz und prägnant gesagt - beweg Deinen Hintern und tu was, sonst hast Du geloost


----------



## Filius Magnus (10 August 2012)

Unser Anwalt meinte dass man das Strafverfahren abwarten sollte. Werd trotzdem mal mein Glück versuchen.
Im Moment läuft gerade das Mahn-/Vollstreckungsverfahren gegen Herrn A..


Zur Zahlung: Der Urlaub war kurzfristig angelegt, ich erhielt eine Rechnung und habe bezahlt. So weit, denke ich üblich.
Kurz darauf, als ich nach den Unterlagen fragen wollte, war der "gute Mann" dann ausgeflogen und nicht mehr erreichbar.
Daraufhin habe ich noch am selben Tag als ich dieses Forum fand Strafanzeige erstattet.
Das war im Februar. Leider habe ich von den Ermittlungsbehörden seit dem nichts gehört.


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2012)

Lies Dir mal speziell Teletons Aussagen dazu durch ...
Dein Anwalt ist m.E. ein wenig zu inspirationslos/kenntnislos was Reiserecht angeht.
Aber es steht alles im Thread, auch warum Dein Anwalt grad Stuß redet


----------



## FiliusMagnus (10 August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich auch einer von denen die wenig Interesse haben da der Streitwert gerimg und damit das Honorar ebenfalls klein ist.


----------



## Hippo (10 August 2012)

Da könntest Du vermutlich recht haben. Geh zur VZ und frag da mal nach wer im Reiserecht fit ist, die haben doch öfter mit Reisebeschwerden zu tun (Tip zitiert von Teleton)


----------



## swizzera (14 Dezember 2012)

hallo zusammen

es ist schon lange sehr ruhig hier???' habt ihr keine Neuigkeiten mehr???

habe in der Türkei ein Hotel entdeckt das heisst Acar ob der wohl ein Hotel erröffnet hat??

wer weiss ob das unser Schurke ist

meldet euch mal
wünsche noch einen schönen Wintertag
liebe Grüsse Wüstenblume


----------



## kbanja (28 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gute Neuigkeiten...............
Nach langem hin und her haben wir mit Hilfe unseres Rechtsanwaltes unser Geld von der R&V Versicherung (Aussteller des Reisesicherungsscheines) zurückbekommen. Wir hatten Glück das wir einen Originalreisesicherungsschein hatten und keine Kopie wie wohl viele von euch.

Ende gut alles gut 

Also scheut euch nicht und fordert euer Geld zurück!!!!!!!
Auch wenn es lange dauert!!!!

LG
Kbanja


----------



## izoline (28 Juli 2013)

ja, hallo, das ist mal ne tolle meldung, da können wir ja noch hoffnung haben auch unser geld zurück zu bekommen. haben auch einen anwalt eingeschaltet der unsere forderungen vertritt


----------



## aletzbaby (28 Juli 2013)

Hallo, wir hatten auch Glück im Unglück.Bekommen unser Geld zurück.Habe morgen einen Termin beim Anwalt deswegen.Die R&V Versicherung würde wohl übernehmen.
Viele Grüße und schönen Abend


----------



## BenTigger (29 Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch allen erfolgreichen und hartnäckigen Urlaubern.


----------



## ilozine (1 August 2013)

toll, schon 2 meldungen die hoffnung machen. haltet alle die daumen,denn bei uns geht es um über
7000.- Eus. Haben am 28.8. einen gerichtstermin.


----------



## BenTigger (2 August 2013)

@ilozine :

Aua au au au Aua....

Mir tun die Daumen schon so sehr weh... so fest drücke ich sie für dich


----------



## Azzendino (10 November 2014)

Jetzt habe ich auch tolle Nachrichten.
Unverhofft kommt oft !
Wir hatten nach dem ganzen Hickhack mit Anwalt und CWT und BOE irgendwann die Schnautze voll. Das Geld abgeschrieben und mit Hilfe unserer Eltern doch noch einen tollen Urlaub gemacht. Der Fall war erledigt. Scheiße.... aber egal.
Vorletzte Woche Freitag habe ich am PC meine Favoriten im Internet Explorer aufgeräumt und fand wieder in dieses Forum. Mein letzter Eintrag war auf Seite 7, heute ist es Seite 11. Und da schrieben doch einige, dass die R+V die Kosten übernahm.
Eigentlich aus Jux rief ich bei der R+V an, da auch wir 4 Sicherungsscheine zu Hause liegen hatten. Und mit der Angabe Aussteller sei "Best of Egypt" verband man mich mit der Schadensabteilung. Der nette Herr am Telefon sagte darauf hin das wäre ein bekannter Fall und ich solle ihm bitte KOPIEN von der Rechnung/Bestätigung des Reisebüros (CWT), von meinen Kontoauszügen wo die Zahlung raus hervor geht, sowie von den Sicherungsscheinen and die R+V und meine aktuelle Bankverbindung schicken, mit der *Schadenfallnr.: 680-90-12900001-2*
Gesagt getan, letzte Woche Montag ging alles per Post an die R+V in Wiesbaden.
Und was kam letzten Samstag für Post??? Richtig, von der R+V:
_"Sehr geehrter Herr K. , in vorbezeichneter Sache haben wir einen Betrag von 2254 € auf ihr Konto xy überwiesen. Mit freundlichen Grüßen ...."_
Tja..... was soll ich sagen??? Ende gut alles gut? Unverhofft kommt oft???
Also ich kann nur jedem raten, der das hier evtl noch liest, sich bei der R+V zu melden. Das ist dort ein bekannter Fall, und das ganze hat keine Woche gedauert.
Danke an alle die hier geschrieben haben.
Gruß
Azze


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2014)

Glückwunsch! Sowas liest man gerne aber leider viel zu selten!


----------

